# Fischereiabgabe NRW



## Kolja Kreder (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich plane gegen die Fischereiabgabe in NRW vorzugehen. Ich habe bereits einen Angel- Kameraden gefunden, der mit mir den Verwaltugsrechtsweg bestreiten möchte.

Kürzlich gab im Ramen der Jagdabgabe das OVG Münster klar zu verstehen, dass es die Jagdabgabe für rechtswidrig erachtet. Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis ging einem Urteil aus dem Wege, indem es auf die Jagdabgabe der Kläger verzichtete. Hier der Link:

https://www.outfox-world.de/blog/ex...hquLYtAIqxzQihJNlsjUJo1l8qBt5vsdqvZmqskuRnFPM

Für die Fischereiabgabe gilt aus meiner Sicht nichts anderes, als für die Jagdabgabe. Daher bestehen auch bei der Fischereiabgabe begründete Zweifel an ihrer Rechtmäßigkeit. 

Wer für das neue Jahr einen neuen Fischereischein benötigt oder diesen verlängern muss, kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Ich stelle gerne ein Widerspruchsschreiben kostenlos zur Verfügung. Um so mehr gegen die Fischereiabgabe Widerspruch einlegen, um so größer wird der Druck auf die Politik. Wer hierzu mehr erfahren möchte kann mich gerne per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2018)

Tolle Aktion, gefällt mir.
Mein Schein gilt "leider" noch bis Ende 2019, würde mich, wenn es dann noch akut ist. Ende 2019 noch mal melden.


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

Würde mich auch melden,da meiner auch 2019 abläuft.
In der einen Betriebssportgruppe kostet die Kanalkarte 30 euro und über den anderen Verein kostet die 25 euro.
Da würde mich interessieren wie der Unterschied zustande kommt.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin, wie sieht denn der Topf der Fischerei aus, ist der auch überfüllt?
Mein Schein muss neu. Verwaltungsgebühr hasse ich aber mehr als die Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich lebe in Baden Württemberg, ansonsten würde ich mich hier bei der Klage sofort anschließen.
Was mich am meisten an der Fischereiabgabe stört ist nicht etwa die Höhe der selbigen, sind hier in BW irgendwo zwischen 3-5€ jährlich, genau weiß ich es nicht mal?
Bei den Jägern mit 45€ jährlich, ist dies dann doch eine andere Hausnummer.
Die Verwendung dieser Fischereiabgabe ist nicht genau definiert und es muss wohl auch in keinster Weise nachgewiesen werden, was überhaupt konkret mit dem Geld geschieht?

Jetzt mal eine Frage; im Falle eines erfolgreichen Urteils in NRW, kann dieses dann auf andere Bundesländer übertragen werden, oder wäre da jeweils eine neue Klage notwendig?

P.S.: Die 3-5€ für diese Abgabe in BW stimmen so wohl nicht?
Zitat:
"* Die Abgabe wurde von  6,00 Euro/Jahr auf 8,00 Euro/Jahr erhöht ."*
Quelle:
*https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Wissen/Berichte/Fischereiabgabe_99.html*

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Verwaltungsgebühr hasse ich aber mehr als die Fischereiabgabe



Dito, zumal die von jeder Gemeinde selbst fest gesetzt werden darf, je nach Gebührenordnung!
Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass dieser Verwaltungsvorgang, z.B. bei der Ausstellung eines 5 Jahresscheins gleich fünf mal erhoben wird, anstatt wie es richtig wäre ein mal, weil es ja eigentlich nur ein Vorgang ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2018)

Einspruch einlegen und auf Reaktion der Behörde warten, ggf. weiter vorgehen...
Da kann ich ja ohne den Schein zu verlängern garnicht angeln...
Mir sind die paar ocken der Sache nicht wert auf das Angeln zu verzichten, ist aber meine persönliche Meinung...
Wünsche aber trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Sache...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin Kolja !
Das trifft sich günstig, ich muß im Januar auch verlängern ! 
Wäre schön, wenn du für alle NRW`ler die exakte Vorgehensweise hier mal darlegen würdest.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Würde mich auch melden,da meiner auch 2019 abläuft.
> In der einen Betriebssportgruppe kostet die Kanalkarte 30 euro und über den anderen Verein kostet die 25 euro.
> Da würde mich interessieren wie der Unterschied zustande kommt.


Des hat mit der Fischereiabgabe aber nix zu tun, ist eine Erlaubniskarte des Bewirtschfters.
Die 25€ sind die "ermäßigte" Version, die 30 eigentlich die reguläre.
Wer da aber warum welche bekommt, musst beim LFV erfragen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe ja bereits gegen die Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein WIderspruch eingelegt, anscheind nicht zur Freude vieler Beteiligten. Der darf natürlich gerne genutzt werden.

Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt, Natur und Digitalisierung
Mercatorstr. 5
24106 Kiel

Musterstadt, 18.12.2018


*Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe nach §29 LFischG für das Jahr 2019*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute habe ich die Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10.- Euro für das Jahr 2019 gemäß §29 LFischG im Rathaus von Musterstadt entrichtet. Hiermit lege ich gegen die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe Widerspruch ein. Die Fischereiabgabe habe ich unter Vorbehalt einer verfassungsrechtlichen Zulässigkeit gezahlt.

*Begründung:*

Laut meiner Einschätzung handelt es sich bei der Fischereiabgabe um eine sogenannte Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion. Eine gesellschaftliche Gruppe darf nur dann mit einer Sonderabgabe belastet werden, wenn sie hinsichtlich des mit der Abgabe verfolgten Zweckes durch eine gemeinsame, in der Rechtsordnung oder gesellschaftlichen Wirklichkeit vorgegebene Interessenlage oder durch gemeinsame Merkmale von der Allgemeinheit bzw. anderen Gruppen abgrenzbar ist. Bei der Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe sehe ich hier jedoch diesbezüglich Bedenken, denn die Fischereiabgabe zahlen alle Angler, die in SH angeln möchten.

Die Gruppe der Abgabepflichtigen (Angler) muss also dem mit der Sonderabgabe verfolgten Zweck evident näherstehen als jede andere Gruppe oder die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler. Eine weitere verfassungsrechtliche Zulässigkeitsvoraussetzung für Finanzierungssonderabgaben ist die gruppennützige Verwendung des durch die Sonderabgabe erzielten Finanzaufkommens. Danach muss das Abgabenaufkommen zumindest mittelbar im Interesse der Gesamtgruppe der Abgabepflichtigen verwendet werden. Die Gesamtgruppe der Abgabepflichtigen weist in SH noch die Besonderheit auf, dass hier alle Angler – also auch die Angeltouristen aus anderen Bundesländern – angehalten sind, die Fischereiabgabe zu entrichten und somit sollte auch der Angeltourismus und die Meeres/- Küstenangler in der gruppennützlichen Verwendung zwingend Berücksichtigung finden.

Schauen wir uns also die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe in SH im Detail an, so werden in erster Linie Naturschutzprojekte gefördert. Selbstverständlich ist Naturschutz grundsätzlich eine wichtige Aufgabe, jedoch sicherlich keine alleinige Aufgabe aller Angler in SH und berechtigt zudem keine Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe. Sollte also das Ministerium die Angler hier in der Pflicht sehen, muss das Ministerium eine Abgabe in selbiger Höhe für alle Naturnutzer in Schleswig- Holstein einführen! Eine Abgabe lediglich für eine Naturnutzergruppe sehe ich als verfassungswidrig an, da diese einen Nachteil für einen Teil der Bevölkerung – in diesem Falle Angler und Fischer - darstellt. Die Förderung von Naturschutzprojekten/ Artenschutzprojekten muss aus dem Steueraufkommen auf den Schultern der gesamten Bevölkerung verteilt werden.

Nach §29 (4) LFischG sollte die Fischereiabgabe zur „Förderung der Fischbestände, der Gewässer und der Fischerei“ erhoben werden. Ein solcher Abgabenzweck ist jedoch viel zu weit gefasst, um daraus eine besondere Finanzierungsverantwortung allein der Fischereiabgabepflichtigen ableiten zu können. Die Angler, die die Fischereiabgabe nahezu alleine aufbringen, werden hier nicht erwähnt. Auch die Inhaber der Fischereirechte und Gewässereigentümer sind gleichermaßen in der Verantwortung für die Gewässer, Fischbestände und den Naturschutz, ohne bisher jedoch zur Fischereiabgabe herangezogen zu werden. Die Gewässerpflege, die Erhaltung der Fischbestände sowie der Naturschutz sind eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe, um die sich nicht nur die Angler und Fischer, sondern auch die Allgemeinheit kümmern muss. Die Arbeit der Fischereiaufsicht sowie der Gewässerschutz sind in wesentlichen Teilen Aufgaben hoheitlicher Art und erfolgt im allgemeinen Landesinteresse. Sie muss deshalb aus Steuermitteln und eben nicht allein von den Fischereiabgabepflichtigen finanziert werden.

Ohnehin handelt es sich bei den Fischereiabgabepflichtigen um keine homogene Gruppe mit Interessengleichlauf. Die Angler und Fischer haben eine ganz unterschiedliche Interessenslage. Die Fischereiabgabe verstößt, soweit sie nur von den Anglern und Fischern erhoben wird, gegen das Prinzip der Abgabengerechtigkeit und gegen den Gleichheitsgrundsatz.

Die Fischerei trägt nach meinen Recherchen weniger als 1 Prozent zur Fischereiabgabe bei, erhält aber die höchsten Zuwendungen.

Ich denke, die erwerbsmäßige Fischerei und wir Angler sind einfach zu unterschiedlich, so dass wir zwei völlig verschiedene Gruppen darstellen, die auch differenziert betrachtet und somit belastet werden müssen. Auch eine wechselseitige Verantwortung zwischen den Gruppen ist aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Interessen – Hobby und Gewerbe – nicht zu begründen. So sieht auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht in einem Urteil aus dem Jahre 2009 die Gruppenhomogenität als unverzichtbare Voraussetzung bei Sonderausgaben.

Überdies verletzt die Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein das Übermaßverbot, weil das MELUND jahrelang tatenlos zugeschaut hat, wie sich immer größere Überschüsse im Fischereiabgabetopf angesammelt haben, ohne regelmäßig eine Bedarfs- und Kostenanalyse vorgenommen zu haben.

Für Ihre Antwort bedanke ich mich im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

LW


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Dezember 2018)

und wenn Sie jetzt nur Dir die Abgabe wieder erstatten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2018)

Dann wäre ich mal auf die Begründung gespannt... Nein, "entweder... oder" ist hier angesagt. Ich werde im Falle eines negtaiven Bescheides - davon gehe ich eigentlich aus - vor dem Verwaltungsgericht klagen, natürlich unabhängig von Anglerdemo als Privatperson mit meinem eigenen Geld! Ich denke - nach Rücksprache mit verschiedenen Juristen - die Chancen stehen ganz gut. "Die Fischereiabgabe ist unser Geld" lautet das Motto und dafür werde ich mich einsetzen.

Auch hier gilt für mich einmal mehr "Nicht weggucken, sondern Ärmel hochkrempeln und kämpfen". Mehr als verlieren kann ich auch in diesem Fall nicht. Doch mit unseren Geldern - wir reden hier von zig Millionen im Jahr in ganz Deutschland - möchte ich nicht mehr fragwürdige Projekte finanzieren. Die Millionen können wir sicherlich auch für das Angeln gut einsetzen. So könnte man an freien Gewässern Angelplätze bauen oder meinetwegen auch an der Ostsee eine Seebrücke für Angler. 

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass meine Aktion und die Veröffentlichungen zur abgelehnten Studie nicht überall für Begeisterung gesorgt haben. Übrigens war die abgelehnte Studie nur der Startschuss für mich hier aktiv zu werden. Die Idee gibt es schon länger...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Dezember 2018)

Mal der Reihe nach: Ich werde hier den Text für den Widerspruch in NRW in Kürze einstellen. In diesem lege ich aber noch nicht alle Karten auch den Tisch. Die Asse sollte man sich für das Verfahren vor dem Verwaltungsgericht aufheben.  Aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung heraus prognostiziere ich, dass der Widerspruch abschlägig beschieden wird. Der Streitwert für eine Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht liegt unter 500 €. Dies bedeutet Gerichtskosten in 1. Instanz von 105 €. Die Behörden beauftragen in solchen Fällen selten Anwaltskanzleien und nehmen die Prozessführung selber war. Es entstehen dann nur Anwaltskosten, bei dem Anwalt, den ihr für euch beauftragt (das muss ja nicht ich sein). Diese liegen bei etwa 250 € für die 1. Instanz (ohne mögliche Fahrtkosten und Trallala). Wer über eine Rechtsschutzversicherung für Verwaltungsrecht verfügt, kann auf diese zurückgreifen. Hier aber bitte eine mögliche Selbstbeteiligung berücksichtigen. 

Wenn ihr das Verfahren über mich führt, können wir bis zur Grenze des nach dem RVG (Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz) möglichen über Preise sprechen. Das machen wir dann aber per PN.

Denkt bitte daran, es geht hier nicht nur um euch. Wir können gemeinsam etwas für die Angler bewegen. 

Für alle, die mir glaubwürdig versichern können, sich meine Anwaltskosten nicht leisten zu können arbeite ich - wie wir Juristen sagen - pro bono oder wie wir Rheinländer sagen für ömesöns. Für die Gerichtskosten in diesen Fällen müssen wir überlegen, ob wir eine Sammlung machen. 

Ich möchte folgendes klar stellen: Die Fischereiabgabe ist an sich nicht schlecht. Es kann aber nicht angehen, dass durch diese Projekte gefördert werden, die in den Aufgabenbereich der Allgemeinheit gehören. Projekte, wie z.B. die Wiederansiedlung des von Wanderfischen sind Aufgaben der Allgemeinheit und dürfen nicht von der Fischereiabgabe finanziert werden. 

Wer mit mir diesen Weg gehen möchte sollte mir eine PN schreiben.

Ich weise in diesem Zusammenhang aber auch gerne noch einmal darauf hin, dass ihr euch bei allen Rechtsfragen gerne per PN an mich wenden könnt. Für solche kameradschaftlichen Auskünfte, hier im Forum braucht ihr keine Gebühren zu befürchten. Ich sage euch immer im Vorhinein ab wann meine Tätigkeit Geld kostet. Wir Angler müssen zusammenhalten und Abzocke habt ihr von mir nicht zu befürchten.

Ich freue mich über jeden, der mit mir diesen Weg für die Angler gehen möchte. Also meldet euch per PN bei mir ohne Scheu. Wenn es um das Finanzielle geht sagen wir Rheinländer immer: "Mir kumme schon klar!"


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Januar 2019)

Moin Kolja !

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge ? Ich müßte meinen JFS auch jetzt verlängern, wie gehe ich am besten vor ??? Klage kann ich mir echt nicht leisten.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Januar 2019)

Ich habe Mitte Januar Widerspruch eingelegt und von der Verwaltung noch nichts gehört. Erfahrungsgemäß wird einem Widerspruch aber nur äußerst selten abgeholfen. Das Ganze bringt daher nur etwas, wenn man auch bereit ist zu Klagen. Hier wird es vermutlich sogar erforderlich in die Berufung zu gehen. Auch bei den Jägern erging vor dem VG-Köln zunächst eine Klageabweisung. Erst das OVG Münster teilte hier die Auffassung der Jäger.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Februar 2019)

Wie hoch ist die Abgabe denn in NRW für 1 Jahr genau? Ich recherchiere gerade zu dem Thema, kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe RuR. Im Netz finde ich lediglich die Höhe aus 2016: 8 Euro/Jahr. Ist das noch aktuell?
Bei den Behörden erreiche ich niemanden (Mittagspause), der Verband will sich zurückmelden ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bei den Behörden erreiche ich niemanden (Mittagspause), der Verband will sich zurückmelden ...


 is klar, ist auch Karneval. Da erreichste vor Mittwoch nächster Woche eh keinen,...
Meines Wissens hat sich aber nichts geändert. Frag doch mal Kolja, der müsste es doch wissen?!


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2019)

Der Fischereischein kostet in NRW 16,-€/Jahr oder 48,-€ für 5 Jahre. Die Gebühren setzen sich 50% und 50% aus Gebühren und Fischereiabgabe zusammen.

Bedeutet: 8,-€ Gebühr und 8,-€ für die Fischereiabgabe/Jahr bzw. 24,-€ Gebühr und 24,-€ Fischeriabgabe für 5 Jahre.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Februar 2019)

Super - herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Karneval - jetzt wird mir einiges klar ...  Gibt's hier in BB nicht, sowas


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Abgabe denn in NRW für 1 Jahr genau? Ich recherchiere gerade zu dem Thema, kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe RuR. Im Netz finde ich lediglich die Höhe aus 2016: 8 Euro/Jahr. Ist das noch aktuell?
> Bei den Behörden erreiche ich niemanden (Mittagspause), der Verband will sich zurückmelden ...


In meinem Fall 24 € für den 5-Jahresfischereischein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Super - herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Karneval - jetzt wird mir einiges klar ...  Gibt's hier in BB nicht, sowas


Du hast nicht ernsthaft versucht jemanden im Rheinland am "Weiberdonnerstag" zu erreichen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. März 2019)

Off Topic: Ok - war wahrscheinlich naiv. Fasching geht hier echt komplett an mir vorbei. Die Kinder haben in der Schule zwei Stunden Faschingsfeier, aber die Hälfte kommt unverkleidet hin. Das war's. Mit dem Ministeriumsumzug haben einige Bonner Jecken versucht, hier die lusdische 5. Jahreszeit einzuführen, sind aber kläglich gescheitert. Muss man wahrscheinlich reingeboren werden in diese Art von Humor ...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, gibt es schon was neues in der Sache in NRW?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Oktober 2019)

Carp1970 schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es schon was neues in der Sache in NRW?


Nach Monaten habe ich dann man eine Klageerwiderung der Stadt Rheinbach bekommen. Inhaltlich nur dass, was zu erwarten war. Die Vergabe der Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe entspreche der Vergaberichtlinie. Wiederansiedlungs- und Naturschutzprojekte stünden im Interesse der Angler usw. Insgesamt alle sehr allgemein gehalten. Ich bin in meinem Erwiderungsschriftsatz daher ins Detaille gegangen und habe jede einzelne Mittelverwendung darauf hin untersucht, ob sie im Sonderinteresse der Angler steht oder ob es sich um ein Interesse der Allgemeinheit handelt. Das Ergebnis ist aus meiner Sicht ein Desaster für die Fischereiabgabe NRW. Mal sehen, was jetzt von der Stadt Rheinbach dazu kommt.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (31. Oktober 2019)

Kann man das Nachlesen "Vergaberichtlinie. Wiederansiedlungs- und Naturschutzprojekte"
Was da alles gemacht wird?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. November 2019)

Die Vergaberichtlinie ist online abrufbar. Die Liste mit den tatsächlichen Projekten in NRW aus der FA ist nicht öffentlich. Man kann aber sagen, dass über 90% der FA für (aus meiner Sicht) allgemeine Naturschutzprojekte, wie Lachsansiedlung im Rhein, Quappen-Programm an der Lippe usw. ausgegeben werden. Das sind genau so eine Art von Ausgaben, die bei den Jägern die Jagdabgabe zu Fall gebracht haben. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass man bei den Anglern nicht von einer homogenen Gruppe ausgehen kann. Der Vereinsangler und der vereinsungebundene Angler haben sehr unterschiedliche Interessen. Vereinsangler sind ja quasi auch Gewässerbetreiber und haben daher auch ein Interesse an dem Gewässer und seine Entwicklung. Der ungebundene Angler will im Kern nur angeln. In NRW sind beide Gruppen etwa gleich groß. Alle Angler müssen die FA bezahlen, aber im Kern profitieren allenfalls die den Verbänden angeschlossenen Vereine.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. November 2019)

..., aber im Kern profitieren allenfalls die den Verbänden angeschlossenen Vereine"

Warum denn KOlja?
Angeln vereinsungebundene nicht auf Lachs, Quappen usw ...?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..., aber im Kern profitieren allenfalls die den Verbänden angeschlossenen Vereine"
> 
> Warum denn KOlja?
> Angeln vereinsungebundene nicht auf Lachs, Quappen usw ...?



In NRW angelt niemand auf Lachs und Quappe. Es ist und bleibt verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. November 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In NRW angelt niemand auf Lachs und Quappe. Es ist und bleibt verboten.



Aber welches Interesse liegt dann beim vereinsgebundenen Angler?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..., aber im Kern profitieren allenfalls die den Verbänden angeschlossenen Vereine"
> 
> Warum denn KOlja?
> Angeln vereinsungebundene nicht auf Lachs, Quappen usw ...?


Niemand angelt darauf, weil sie ganzjährig geschont sind. Es ist derzeit auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass sich dies ändert. Das Lachsprogramm läuft seit 20 Jahren. Pro Jahr gehen über 500.000 € aus der FA da rein und seit 20 Jahren ist der Lachs ganzjährig geschont. Kein Angler profitiert von diesem Programm. Die Rückkehrerquoten sind auch viel zu gering. In 20 Jahren insgesamt ca. 10.000 Rückkehrer. Das kann man quasi vergessen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber welches Interesse liegt dann beim vereinsgebundenen Angler?


Aus der FA werden z.B. Gewässerwartslehrgänge in Aalbaum. Nur Vereine haben Gewässerwarte. Auch die Wasseranalysen von Vereinsgewässer wird über die FA finanziert. Da haben auch nur Vereine was von. Wenn Besatzmaßnahmen finanziert werden, erhöht dies die Attraktivität der Gewässer. Damit können mehr und teurere Gastkarten verkauft werden. Dies nutz den Gewässer betreibenden Vereinen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. November 2019)

Gewässerwarte wie auch Gewässeruntersuchungen kommen den beangelbaren Gewässern zu gute, die vereinsunabhängige ebenfalls nutzen.
Attraktive Gewässer sind attraktiv für Gastangler; zumindest ich als Gastangler will schon durch Besatz attraktive Gewässer und suche mir solche auch aus.
Den Vorteil von "großartigen" Einnahmen durch Gastkarten wird zumindest bei den mir bekannten Vereinen in meiner Region nicht zwingend gesehen.
Wenn wir nun auch noch den Zuschuss für Gewässerwarte (Gewässerproben macht bei uns das Wasserwirtschaftsamt auf Anfrage kostenlos, was sich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht rumgesprochen hat) vereinsseitig zahlen müssten wie auch in welcher Weise auch bestimmte Besatzmaßnahmen, würden sich die Gastkarten verteuern.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. November 2019)

Ich denke, mit der Klage wirst du keinen Erfolg haben. Es könnte ja theoretisch sein, dass Angler in ferner Zukunft davon profitieren....
Ich frage mich, wer überhaupt an diesen Gewässerwartelehrgängen teilnehmen kann?
Da müssen die Kandidaten ja eine Woche Urlaub für nehmen, sofern möglich.

Bei mir ist der Urlaub überwiegend an die Betriebsferien geknüpft, die an die Sommerferien gekoppelt sind. Da finden komischerweise keine Lehrgänge statt.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit der Klage wirst du keinen Erfolg haben. Es könnte ja theoretisch sein, dass Angler in ferner Zukunft davon profitieren....
> Ich frage mich, wer überhaupt an diesen Gewässerwartelehrgängen teilnehmen kann?
> Da müssen die Kandidaten ja eine Woche Urlaub für nehmen, sofern möglich.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Urlaub überwiegend an die Betriebsferien geknüpft, die an die Sommerferien gekoppelt sind. Da finden komischerweise keine Lehrgänge statt.



Hallo,

ja, da muss man Urlaub nehmen für solch einen Lehrgang. Ich sehe (sah) darin kein Problem, die "Betriebsferien" dauern ja meist nur drei Wochen und Urlaub hat man aber normalerweise 5-6 Wochen im Jahr. Da beibt also noch "Manöveriermasse" übrig. Ich war kein Gewässerwart aber in anderer Funktion in der Verwaltung des Vereins tätig und da auch zweimal für je eine Woche auf Lehrgang.
Zu den Gastkarten noch; die meisten Vereine die ich kenne, haben gar kein grosses Interesse daran Gastkarten auszugeben. Zuviel Ärger mit Gastfischern und von Verdienst daran kann auch nicht groß geredet werden. Bei uns (Verein) ist es z.B. so, für etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer gibt es überhaupt keine Gastkarten und für die andere Hälfte nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Früher war das mal anders und großzügiger gehandhabt aber schlechte Erfahrungen haben da einen Wandel herbeigeführt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit der Klage wirst du keinen Erfolg haben. Es könnte ja theoretisch sein, dass Angler in ferner Zukunft davon profitieren....



Dann sollen wohl die Jäger auch für die Wiederansiedlung und Pflege von Wolf, Bär, Luchs, Fischotter, Biber, Kormoran, Adler,  etc. bezahlen, weil es sein könnte, dass sie in ferner Zukunft mal davon profitieren?

Sollen dann auch alle Rückbau-, Habitatverbesserungs- und Renaturierungsmaßnahmen aus der FA fianziert werden, weil Angler ggf mal davon profitieren könnten?

Da scheint mir der Approach von Kolja schon logischer.

Maßnahmen, die speziell für Angler gemacht werden, kann man aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren.

Maßnahmen die allgemein dem Umwelt- und Naturschutz  dienen, soll die Allgemeinheit finanzieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2019)

"Maßnahmen die allgemein dem Umwelt- und Naturschutz dienen, soll die Allgemeinheit finanzieren."
So sollte es sein,
alles Andere stellt das Verursacherprinzip auf den Kopf.
Die Bäche und Flüssen wurden häufig im Rahmen von Flurbereinigungsmaßnahmen begradigt, um bessere Bedingungen für die Landwirtschaft zu schaffen. 
Oftmals wurden von den ansässigen Landwirten Kleinkraftwerke installiert.
Die Kosten der negativen Folgen daraus für die Gewässer und angrenzende Umwelt sollen aus der FA bezahlt werden?
Wer so etwas befürwortet, kann in meinen Augen kein Angler sein.​


----------



## Laichzeit (3. November 2019)

Was für ein Verursacherprinzip?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Maßnahmen, die speziell für Angler gemacht werden, kann man aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren.
> 
> Maßnahmen die allgemein dem Umwelt- und Naturschutz  dienen, soll die Allgemeinheit finanzieren.



d'accord

https://neueswort.de/dac­cord/


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was für ein Verursacherprinzip?



Die Bäche und Flüssen wurden häufig im Rahmen von Flurbereinigungsmaßnahmen begradigt, um bessere Bedingungen für die Landwirtschaft zu schaffen.
Oftmals wurden von den ansässigen Landwirten Kleinkraftwerke installiert.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel.

Für den Fischartenschwund durch Verschmutzung und Verbauung sind Angler auch nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2019)

Ich kenne kein Beispiel in Bayern dafür, dass Maßnahmen an privaten Kleinkraftwerken aus FA finaziert wurden; ist das in anderen Bundesländern denn anders?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Beispiel in Bayern dafür, dass Maßnahmen an privaten Kleinkraftwerken aus FA finaziert wurden; ist das in anderen Bundesländern denn anders?


Vermutlich nicht, und sicher nicht als Regel, aber es hört sich doch so schön dramatisch an.

Und ob die Maßnahmen dann alternativ aus anderen Quellen finanziert werden, oder einfach entfallen ist auch nicht klar. Bei der Eintrübung der Wirtschaft habe ich da eine ziemlich konkrete Vorstellung.

Wenn Angler auch nicht unmittelbar aus jeder Maßnahme profitieren, so profitieren wir aus einem gesunden Lebensraum, weil diese stabiler reagieren auf sich ändernde Umwelteinflüsse. Während das der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung völlig wurscht sein dürfte,so lange nicht ein akutes Problem offenkundig wird.Und dann ist es meist schon zu spät. 

Wenn wir bis auf ein paar Penunzen wirklich profitieren, ohne uns ordentlich selbst ans Bein zu pieseln fresse ich einen Besen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. November 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Bäche und Flüssen wurden häufig im Rahmen von Flurbereinigungsmaßnahmen begradigt, um bessere Bedingungen für die Landwirtschaft zu schaffen.
> Oftmals wurden von den ansässigen Landwirten Kleinkraftwerke installiert.
> Das ist nur ein Beispiel.
> 
> Für den Fischartenschwund durch Verschmutzung und Verbauung sind Angler auch nicht verantwortlich.



Ja, das stimmt. Aber hier wird kein Verursacherprinzip angewandt. Die Renaturierungen zahlt direkt der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Beispiel in Bayern dafür, dass Maßnahmen an privaten Kleinkraftwerken aus FA finaziert wurden; ist das in anderen Bundesländern denn anders?


Ich schrieb von den Folgen, nicht von Maßnahmen an den Anlagen selbst.
Die Folgen sind zB. Artenschwund oder gar Verlust.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Maßnahmen, die speziell für Angler gemacht werden, kann man aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren.
> 
> Maßnahmen die allgemein dem Umwelt- und Naturschutz  dienen, soll die Allgemeinheit finanzieren.



Und wenn die Maßnahmen von der Allgemeinheit finanziert werden, könnte es damit zu einer Verschiebung von Prioritäten kommen? Könnten dann zum Beispiel Naturschutzorganisationen mit anderen, teils gegenläufigen Interessenschwerpunkten mit diesen Aufgaben betraut werden? Gewinnen diese damit an Einfluss auf unsere Gewässer?

Je mehr man sich damit auseinandersetzt, um so größer wird die Skepsis, das wir davon profitieren werden. 

Aber wenn der Gerechtigkeit damit genüge getan wird, wer sollte daran zweifeln.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



Testudo schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Gerechtigkeit damit genüge getan wird, wer sollte daran zweifeln.



Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das m.E. wenig zu tun, sondern mit Rechtmäßigkeit oder Rechtswidrigkeit.

Ob man einen rechtswidrigen Zustand dulden sollte, wenn man sich davon Vorteile verspricht, kann man natürlich unterschiedlich sehen.

Ist ja bei z.B. Doping, Schmiergeldern, Vetternwirtschaft etc. nicht anders.



Testudo schrieb:


> Gewinnen diese damit an Einfluss auf unsere Gewässer?



Könte sein, wer weiß das schon genau.  Der Einfluss dieser Verbände ist aber schon sehr groß. 

Wurden in der Vergangenheit ja schon Angelverbot verhängt, weil Angelvereine ihre Gewässer so gut gepflegt hatten, dass  dann plötzlich Naturschutz Vorrang vor Fischereirecht bekam.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Maßnahmen, die speziell für Angler gemacht werden, kann man aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren.
> 
> Maßnahmen die allgemein dem Umwelt- und Naturschutz  dienen, soll die Allgemeinheit finanzieren.



Mit welchem Recht sollten Angelverbände und -vereine dann noch anerkannte Naturschutzverbände/-vereine sein?


----------



## Laichzeit (3. November 2019)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass die Fischereiabgabe in vielen Bundesländern jährlich so um die 1 Millionen Euro zur Verfügung stellt, was im Vergleich zu den Kosten der sonstigen Naturschutzmaßnahmen an unseren Gewässern eine eher unbedeutende Summe ist. Die Renaturierungen der und der Naturschutz Gewässer werden schon jetzt überwiegend von der Allgemeinheit getragen, da das Milliardenbeträge sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2019)

Die Angler sägen hier meiner Meinung nach am Ast, auf dem sie sitzen.

Ich hab's schon mal geschrieben: Warum sind die großen deutschen Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt, der Deutsche Skatverband, Attac usw. aber nicht? Der Grund liegt im Status der Anglerverbände als Naturschutzverbände.

Um als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu sein, müssen "im Schwerpunkt die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege" gefördert werden: https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/them...en/voraussetzungen-der-anerkennung#textpart-9

Wird jetzt also durchgesetzt, mit den finanziellen Mitteln diesen Schwerpunkt nicht mehr bedienen zu dürfen, wird sehr schnell die Frage im Raum stehen, warum die Anglerverbände noch die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband behalten sollen. Und schon steht die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit für die Verbände und angeschlossenen Vereine im Raum.

Die Jäger haben dieses Problem übrigens nicht, da die Durchführung der Jagd mit der Regulierung der Wildbestände allein schon als gemeinnütziger Grund gilt.

Von den weiteren Einschränkungen bei einer Aberkennung des Naturschutz-Status (Beispiel: Beteiligung an den Verhandlungen zum Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt ("Rettet die Bienen") in Bayern) gar nicht zu sprechen.

Hier wollen Leute mit dem Kopf durch die Wand und ich wünsche ihnen eigentlich fast, Recht zu bekommen. Danach geht wieder das Gejammer los, dass sich in Deutschland alles um Naturschutz dreht. Ja, das ist so und das wird absehbar noch heftiger der Fall sein. Realität erkennen und akzeptieren ...


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht sollten Angelverbände und -vereine dann noch anerkannte Naturschutzverbände/-vereine sein?



Soll das heißen, dass sich Maßnahmen zur Förderung der Fischerei/Angler/Angelmöglichkeiten und Naturschutzmaßnahmen  grundsätzlich ausschließen?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wird jetzt also durchgesetzt, mit den finanziellen Mitteln diesen Schwerpunkt nicht mehr bedienen zu dürfen, wird sehr schnell die Frage im Raum stehen, warum die Anglerverbände noch die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband behalten sollen



Wer fordert denn so etwas?

Es geht doch nur um eine Überprüfung, ob die Mittelverwendung nun rechtmäßig erfolgt oder ob da eben auch Sachen aus der FA mitfinanziert werden, die eben nicht dem Zweck und den rechtlichen Vorgaben der Abgabe entsprechen. Wenn da nichts rechtswidriges gemacht wurde, ist doch alles gut.

Die Vereine/Verbände dürfen mit ihren* eigenen Mitteln* ja weiterhin Maßnahmen durchführen , die nicht den Verwendungsrichtlinien der FA entsprechen. Müssen das dann halt ihren Mitgliedern gegenübern vertreten können.

Dass den Verbänden in Niedersachsen und Sachsen jetzt der Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus entzogen werden soll, weil es dort gar keine FA gibt, ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt.

Natürlich kann man der Meinung sein, ggf. lieber nen potentiellen Missbrauch oder ein gewisses "Versickern" zu dulden, solange für die Angler auch was abfällt. 

Ich kann aber durchaus verstehen, wenn nicht jeder so denkt.  

Mir persönlich macht die FA nichts aus.  Ich würde auch höhere Verbandsbeiträge zahlen, wenn mit den Geldern entsprechende Maßnahmen  gefördert würden.

Ich kann aber schon nachvollziehen, wenn besonders nicht organisierte Angler das kritischer sehen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. November 2019)

? Du hast mich jetzt völlig verloren, kannst du begründen was das jetzt konkret mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun hat - die wird doch nicht von den gemeinnützigen Verbänden erhoben?

Das ist doch ein anderes Thema, es gibt ein ganz einfaches Argument, das obige irrationale Thesen entkräftet:
Weder Niedersachsen noch Sachsen erheben noch eine Fischereiabgabe; die Verbände dort setzen sich durchaus für den Naturschutz ein.

Und der AV NDS scheint dabei erfolgreich mit 4,5€ Verbandsbeitrag zu sein - ganz ohne Quersubvention durch FA. 
Trotz fehlender FA wird dort auch u.a. Aalbesatz gefördert.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Angler sägen hier meiner Meinung nach am Ast, auf dem sie sitzen.
> 
> Ich hab's schon mal geschrieben: Warum sind die großen deutschen Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt, der Deutsche Skatverband, Attac usw. aber nicht? Der Grund liegt im Status der Anglerverbände als Naturschutzverbände.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... Es entstehen dann nur *Anwaltskosten, bei dem Anwalt, den ihr für euch beauftragt* (das muss ja nicht ich sein). Diese liegen bei *etwa 250 € für die 1. Instanz (ohne mögliche Fahrtkosten und Trallala).
> ....*
> 
> ...Denkt bitte daran, es geht hier nicht nur um euch. Wir können gemeinsam etwas *für die Angler bewegen*...



Eine Fischereiabgabe von 24,00 Euro für fünf Jahre verursacht mit pro Tag eine Geldbelastung von 1,3 Cent.

Ich gebe ca. 250 Euro in der ersten Instanz für einen unsicheren Prozeß aus , um möglicherweise 1,3 Cent pro Tag zu sparen und um etwas für "die Angler" zu bewegen.

Für 250 Euro kann ich die Fischereiabgabe für die nächsten 52 Jahre sicher bezahlen .

Wie entscheide ich mich.

Das Zweite - die Verwendung der F.A. kommt Anglern in Teilen unmittelbar zu Gute ( Vereinsangler ) und dem Bürger , angelnd oder nicht , durch Finanzierung von u.a. Umweltprojekten.

Diese Verwendungszwecke wirken sich positiv auf den Ruf " der Angler " aus, wenn Sie kommuniziert werden und ist eine Waffe gegen u.a. Gegner der Angelei.

Wie entscheide ich mich.

Ich entscheide mich dafür, die 1,3 Cent der Fischereiabgabe zu akzeptieren , über diese "Belastung" zu lächeln, u.a. sinnvolle Projekte zu unerstützen

und den Konflikt als den zu sehen, der er ist : als Konflikt der rechthaberischen Juristerei.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> ? Du hast mich jetzt völlig verloren, kannst du begründen was das jetzt konkret mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun hat - die wird doch nicht von den gemeinnützigen Verbänden erhoben?
> 
> Das ist doch ein anderes Thema, es gibt ein ganz einfaches Argument, das obige irrationale Thesen entkräftet:
> Weder Niedersachsen noch Sachsen erheben noch eine Fischereiabgabe; die Verbände dort setzen sich durchaus für den Naturschutz ein.
> ...



Geld fällt nicht vom Himmel und natürlich würde der Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe Löcher in die Finanzen der Verbände reißen. Und der geht dann 1:1 zu Lasten der Naturschutzaufgaben. Wollen die Fischereiverbände diese nicht vernachlässigen, muss entweder beim Etat für "Angelzwecke" gespart werden (sprich Besatz der Verbandsgewässer) oder der Beitrag muss erhöht werden. Die Verhältnisse in Niedersachsen kenne ich nicht, wohl aber einige Details aus Sachsen (stamme von da und hab da mal einen Angelverein geleitet .. lange her). Besatz oft eine Katastrophe, überall Geld knapp. Ich möchte nicht tauschen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> oder der Beitrag muss erhöht werden



Eben, statt staatlicher Zwangsabgabe mit Zweckbindung dann eben höherer Verbandsbeitrag für die organisierten Angler.
Das würde die Naturschutzmaßnahmen auch glaubwürdiger machen, wenn sie eben nicht aus staatlichen Mitteln finanziert werden.

Ob in Sachsen bis 2012 paradiesische Zustände herrschten und ab 2013 dann nur noch Not und Elend kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Dazu müssten Boardies aus Sachsen was schreiben.

Wenn der Verband in BW sich ein Fischmobil leistet um Schulunterricht zu fördern, kann man das durchaus als PR sehen.
Warum das aus der FA finanziert wird, die auch nicht organisierte Angler zahlen, kann man sich trotzdem fragen.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie entscheide ich mich.



So wie es du für richtig hälst?

Wie eben die meisten Boardies hier. Da gibt es eben unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Ich habe mit der FA in Bayern auch kein Problem, deswegen würde ich anderen Anglern aber nicht das Recht absprechen wollen, die Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das m.E. wenig zu tun, sondern mit Rechtmäßigkeit oder Rechtswidrigkeit.



Auf der Seite unter dem Punkt Gerechtigkeit und Recht findest du die entsprechende Erörterung



fishhawk schrieb:


> deswegen würde ich anderen Anglern aber nicht das Recht absprechen wollen, die Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen zu lassen.


Das will hoffentlich niemand aber ob wir von dem Ergebnis profitieren bleibt abzuwarten. Die Skepsis bleibt.

Wenn ein Infomobil für Angeln und Angler die Werbetrommel rührt profitieren auch nichtorganisierte Angler davon, ich finde es, obwohl ich nicht organisiert bin gut, wenn für mein Hobby geworben wird und das Bild der Anger positiv dargestellt wird. Mit allen Facetten auch denen der Hege und Pflege.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. November 2019)

Das Argument überzeugt mich nicht, der allgemeine Fischbesatz hat doch auch nichts mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun, für Aal & co. gibt es anscheinend auch andere Fördermöglichkeiten (u.a. EMFF). Die Verbände können doch schlicht selbst entsprechenden Beitrag erheben und haben dann volle Kontrolle über die Mittelverwendung, so bräucht der einzelne Angler nicht umständlich die FA selbst bezahlen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Verhältnisse in Niedersachsen kenne ich nicht, wohl aber einige Details aus Sachsen (stamme von da und hab da mal einen Angelverein geleitet .. lange her). Besatz oft eine Katastrophe, überall Geld knapp. Ich möchte nicht tauschen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das Argument überzeugt mich nicht, der allgemeine Fischbesatz hat doch auch nichts mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun, für Aal & co. gibt es anscheinend auch andere Fördermöglichkeiten (u.a. EMFF). Die Verbände können doch schlicht selbst entsprechenden Beitrag erheben und haben dann volle Kontrolle über die Mittelverwendung, so bräucht der einzelne Angler nicht umständlich die FA selbst bezahlen.



Besatz von "Aal & Co." werden heute (ich kann nur für Mittelfranken sprechen) großzügig über den Verband unterstützt, wobei "Aal" Glasaal meint (weswegen mein Verein diese Förderung gar nicht beansprucht, wir besetzen Farmaal) und "Co." für Barbe, Nase, ... steht. Und ja, ich werde der Erste sein, der bei Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe eine Erhöhung der Verbandsabgabe um exakt diesen Betrag beantragt. Ich hoffe aber, dass es in Bayern gar nicht so weit kommt und die Betonschädel in NRW & Co. bleiben.


----------



## 0ggy (4. November 2019)

Moin

Du gehst also davon aus, dass die FA nicht rechtmäßig ist. Willst sie aber unbedingt behalten. 
Macht Ihr das in Bayern immer so, oder ist das euer Rechtsverständnis.

Oggy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2019)

Recht haben und Recht kriegen waren schon immer zweierlei paar Schuhe,  da Rechtsprechung auch eine Auslegungssache ist.  Ich sehe da nicht nur schwarz und weiß und bin auf die Entscheidungen zu dem Thema gespannt.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. November 2019)

Klassiker Standardspruch im Kontext Juristerei... Im Übrigen sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass es nicht um die Rechtmäßigkeit der Fischereiabgabe an sich geht, sondern darum, wie die FA in einem konkreten Bundesland ausgestaltet und umgesetzt ist. Grundsätzlich ist es übrigens kein Problem, die FA als sog. Sonderabgabe zu Finanzierungszwecken rechtskonform zu regeln. Der Untergang des Abendlandes, wie von einigen hier vermutet, droht also keinesfalls.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2019)

Man könnte es auch als Chance sehen, insgesamt "mehr" finanzielle Mittel für Anglerinteressen zu generieren, wenn es endlich so laufen würde wie eigentlich vorgesehen;
- allg. Naturschutzgedöns zahlt das dafür zuständige Umweltministerium aus Steuermitteln
- reine Anglerprojekte kommen aus der Fischereiabgabe.
Bislang sind die größten Fürsprecher für die FA die Umweltministerien, 
weil die Anglerkohle ihr Budget entlastet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> - allg. Naturschutzgedöns zahlt das dafür zuständige Umweltministerium aus Steuermitteln



Das kann man alles machen, nur wird sich jeder Anglerverband/-verein am Ende entscheiden müssen, ob er weiterhin finanzielle Mittel für den Naturschutz ausgeben will (aus welchem Topf die auch immer kommen mögen, am Ende kommt's vom zahlenden Mitglied) oder halt auf die Gemeinnützigkeit und Möglichkeiten der gesellschaftlichen Einflussnahme verzichtet. Dieser Punkt bleibt in der gesamten Diskussion komplett unterbelichtet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2019)

@Naturliebhaber hat schon Recht, die Ausgaben der FA muss schon in einem größeren Kontext betrachtet werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man alles machen, nur wird sich jeder Anglerverband/-verein am Ende entscheiden müssen, ob er weiterhin finanzielle Mittel für den Naturschutz ausgeben will (aus welchem Topf die auch immer kommen mögen, am Ende kommt's vom zahlenden Mitglied) oder halt auf die Gemeinnützigkeit und Möglichkeiten der gesellschaftlichen Einflussnahme verzichtet. Dieser Punkt bleibt in der gesamten Diskussion komplett unterbelichtet.



Jenseits Deiner Mutmaßung zur Unterbelichtung formulierst Du wiederholend Allgemeinplätze, die mit dem vorliegenden Problem wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun haben. Dein Glaube, der Wegfall der FA führe zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bzw. stelle eine Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit dar, ist im Maximum abenteuerlich...


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. November 2019)

Ich verstehe das Problem eh nicht! Die Angler zahlen in SH fast zu 100% die FIschereiabgabe alleine, erhalten über den LSFV SH keine 20% zurück. Zukünftig sollen das nach meinem Willen 100% sein, ob die jetzige Richtlinie geändert wird, das LFG oder wie auch immer. Mir geht es nicht um meine 10.- Euro, mir geht es um EINE MILLION EURO von ANGLERN! Kann mir jemand den Nachteil erklären? Nur das zukünftig auch nichtorganisierte Angler davon partizipieren sollen, sind aber auch Angler.

Ich will nicht das der Heimatbund, der BUND oder Landesnaturschutzbeauftragte die Kohle verwalten und über Zuwendungen abstimmen, sondern ANGLER!

Ich dachte immer, dass ist im Interesse aller ANGLER?!? Ich sehe hier nur Vorteile für ANGLER!


----------



## MarkusZ (4. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man alles machen, nur wird sich jeder Anglerverband/-verein am Ende entscheiden müssen, ob er weiterhin finanzielle Mittel für den Naturschutz ausgeben will (aus welchem Topf die auch immer kommen mögen, am Ende kommt's vom zahlenden Mitglied) oder halt auf die Gemeinnützigkeit und Möglichkeiten der gesellschaftlichen Einflussnahme verzichtet. Dieser Punkt bleibt in der gesamten Diskussion komplett unterbelichtet.



Wie schaffen es eigentlich die anderen Naturschutzverbände ihre Projekte ganz ohne Fischereiabgabe zu finanzieren???

Da scheint es schon einige Möglichkeiten zu geben:

https://www.nabu.de/natur-und-landschaft/naturschutz/deutschland/15310.html

Steht da irgendwo für Anglerverbände verboten?


----------



## smithie (4. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nun auch noch den Zuschuss für Gewässerwarte (Gewässerproben macht bei uns das Wasserwirtschaftsamt auf Anfrage kostenlos, was sich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht rumgesprochen hat) vereinsseitig zahlen müssten wie auch in welcher Weise auch bestimmte Besatzmaßnahmen, würden sich die Gastkarten verteuern.


Keiner unserer letzten 6 Gewässerwart Kurse wurde bezuschusst. Klappt aber ohne Probleme und ohne, dass Gastkarten exorbitant teuer (12  €/Tag) sind.

Ich sehe ein viel größeres Problem in der Vergabe an im Verband organisierte und nicht im Verband organisierte Empfänger.

Wie viel % der FA in Bayern wurde an nicht im Verband organisierte Empfänger vergeben?


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... oder halt auf die Gemeinnützigkeit und Möglichkeiten der gesellschaftlichen Einflussnahme verzichtet. Dieser Punkt bleibt in der gesamten Diskussion komplett unterbelichtet.


Dann sind die Verbände in Niedersachsen oder Sachsen also nicht gemeinnützig
und haben keine gesellschaftliche Einflussnahme?

Noch mal, es könnte ein "mehr" im Gesamt-Topf sein, um dass sich natürlich auch die Verbände bewerben könnten, denn Mittel/Projekte der Umweltministerien werden ja auch ausgeschrieben.
Die Kurzsichtigkeit des Festhaltens am Status Quo,
_"es war ja schließlich immer so"_,
bricht Unternehmen regelmässig dass Genick.
Alle Angler-Verbände in D (die in den beiden Ländern wo bisher Klagen laufen sowieso) müssten mindestens Pläne für den Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe in der Schublade haben, wenn sie schon nicht die Chancen erkennen, die zwei Töpfe statt einem ihnen eigentlich bieten.
Aber da wir die Weitsichtigkeit ja seit Jahrzehnten kennen, ist das Geheul & Geschrei am Ende des Tages erwartbar.
Und dann war natürlich der schuld, der die Rechtmäßigkeit in Frage gestellt hat, nicht die Gerichte oder das Gesetz, schon gar nicht ihr eigenes Management.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann sind die Verbände in Niedersachsen oder Sachsen also nicht gemeinnützig
> und haben keine gesellschaftliche Einflussnahme?


Für Verbände und Organisationen ohne viele zahlkräftige Mitglieder ist es schwierig, ohne die Fischereiabgabe an Einfluss zu gewinnen. Ich denke dabei an die vielen Lachs- und Mefoprojekte, die mittlerweile erfolgreich Anglerinteressen, wie zum Beispiel gegen den Neubau von Wasserkraft vertreten.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2019)

Hallo,



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Infomobil für Angeln und Angler die Werbetrommel rührt profitieren auch nichtorganisierte Angler davon,



Könnte sein, wenn es denn gemacht würde.

Wenn es so aussieht, m.E. eher nicht.



> Ich habe vor einem Jahr bei einer Veranstaltung des LFVBW in Friedrichshafen den jungen Mann am Fischmobil gefragt, und welche Angeln zeigen sie den Kindern? Die Antwort" Keine, wir sind ein Naturschutzverband".



Schau dir mal die Seiten und Themen an und versuche die Wörter Angler, Angeln etc. dort zu finden.

Wenn das aus Verbandsmitteln gezahlt würde, o.k., aber was soll das nicht organisierten Anglern bringen?

Als nicht-organisierter Angler kannst du übrigens keine Fischhege und Gewässerpflege leisten, es sei denn, du hättest ein eigenes Fischereirecht oder wärst vom Fischereiberechtigten dazu ermächtigt.



smithie schrieb:


> Wie viel % der FA in Bayern wurde an nicht im Verband organisierte Empfänger vergeben?



Würde ggf. ein falsches Bild vermitteln. Interessanter wäre, welche Gruppe wie viele Anträge gestellt und welche  Mittel beantragt hat und welche Anträge mit welcher Begründung nicht genehmigt wurden.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für Verbände und Organisationen ohne viele zahlkräftige Mitglieder ist es schwierig, ohne die Fischereiabgabe an Einfluss zu gewinnen. Ich denke dabei an die vielen Lachs- und Mefoprojekte, die mittlerweile erfolgreich Anglerinteressen, wie zum Beispiel gegen den Neubau von Wasserkraft vertreten.



Nun ja - https://www.av-nds.de/artenschutz/wanderfische.html  

Ich denke es gibt genügend Fonds, die man nutzen kann, Zitat von obigen Nabu-Link:
"[..] Neben dem ELER gibt es weitere Fonds, aus denen teilweise EU-Gelder für Umwelt-oder Naturschutzzwecke beantragt werden können. Dazu zählen der „Europäische Fonds für regionale Entwicklung“ (EFRE), der „Meeres- und Fischereifonds“ (EMFF) und der „Europäische Sozialfonds“ (ESF). Die Gelder werden in der Regel über die Bundesländer zur Verfügung gestellt. [..]"

Vielleicht ist es aber auch Strategie der Schützer - wenn die Angler selbst zahlen, sind sie keine Konkurrenz für eigene Projektausschreibungen.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist die mangelnde Transparenz; von Brandenburg kennt man die Mittelverwendung nur über die kleine Anfrage der Grünen:
https://kleineanfragen.de/brandenburg/6/9824-verwendung-der-fischereiabgabe-2015-bis-2017

.. Posten "Entnahme/Entsorgung unerwünschter Fischarten" ist hier anscheindend deutlich höher als Ausgaben für das Lachsprogramm.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2019)

Hallo,



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt genügend Fonds, die man nutzen kann



damit hast du wohl recht.

Die anderen Naturschutzverbände machen es ja vor, wo und wie man überall Mittel generieren kann.

Der Landesbund für Vogelschutz hat z.B. seinerzeit 6,5 km bestes (Huchen)  und entsprechendes teueres  Fischereirecht am Schwarzen Regen erworben.

Finanziert zu 85% aus Fördermitteln des Bayerischen Naturschutzfonds.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Keiner unserer letzten 6 Gewässerwart Kurse wurde bezuschusst. Klappt aber ohne Probleme und ohne, dass Gastkarten exorbitant teuer (12  €/Tag) sind.
> 
> Ich sehe ein viel größeres Problem in der Vergabe an im Verband organisierte und nicht im Verband organisierte Empfänger.
> 
> Wie viel % der FA in Bayern wurde an nicht im Verband organisierte Empfänger vergeben?


Mit welcher Begründung wurde denn der Antrag der Bezuschussung der GW Lehrgänge  abgelehnt? Das wäre sehr interessant zu wissen.

An nicht organisierte Angler ist schwer FA Anteile direkt abzugeben. Aber indirekt in direkter Wirkungskette. Indem Vereine unterstützt werden, die die Möglichkeit und Attraktivität des Angeln an Gewässer auch für unorganisierte Angler ermöglichen, z.B. kommen Besatzmaßnahmen, Fischereiaufseher, Gewässerwarte jedem Angler zugute, unabhängig, ob er nun als Gast oder als Mitglied angelt. Diese anglerische Infrastruktur gebt ihr doch mit euren 12 Euro Gastkarten weiter. Gerade da wir in Bayern keine freien Gewässer haben, kommt dies direkt auch den unorganisierten Anglern zu gute.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl zum ersten mal erbitte ich im AB einen sachdienlichen link: WO, wie was. Ist das Angeln nun verboten?
Ich kenne ein damaliges regionales Vorstandsmitglied des LBV persönlich gut. Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler, der erkämpft hat, dass Angler am schwarzen Regen Uferbetretungsrecht behielten, Kanufahrer aber Anlandungsverbot.


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich denke dabei an die vielen Lachs- und Mefoprojekte


 Lachs? Gutes Beispiel- wird in SH nicht mehr gefördert. Das zahlen die Angler mit freiwilligen Spenden selber (zusätzlich zur FA natürlich). http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Indem Vereine unterstützt werden, die die Möglichkeit und Attraktivität des Angeln an Gewässer auch für unorganisierte Angler ermöglichen, z.B. kommen Besatzmaßnahmen, Fischereiaufseher, Gewässerwarte jedem Angler zugute, unabhängig, ob er nun als Gast oder als Mitglied angelt.


 Für SH sieht es dann so aus- Mitglieder im Verband zahlen für die Jahreskarte am NOK 42.- Euro, Nichtmitglieder 120.- Euro. Besatz? Kommt aus der Fischereiabgabe. Vereinsmitglieder haben Vorteile gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern, Gäste zahlen für Gewässer die Gastkarte. Keine Fische, keine Gäste. Somit ist Besatz im Interesse der Vereine, um Gäste an die Gewässer zu locken. Viele Vereine verkaufen keine Gastkarten, erhalten Förderung aber aus der Fischereiabgabe.

Die Argumentation ist höchstens ein ( durchaus legitimer) Versuch, hier eine Rechtfertigung zu konstruieren. Überzeugt mich nicht, ich halte an der Klage fest...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2019)

Es ist keine Rechtfertigung konstruiert, sondern eine tatsächliche; ich gehe von Bayern aus und da angeln Gäste in Vereinsgewässer, denn  anders geht das nicht; diese unorganisierten angeln in gut besetzten, andere sind unattraktiv; diese Gewässer gehören in vieler hinsicht gewartet, kommt Gästen zugute usw ... da eine unmittelbare Vergabe von FA Mitteln an unorganisierte nicht möglich ist, - Systeme hierzu aber können ja wenn mal durchdacht vorhanden durchaus umgesetzt werden -, kommt durch die Vergabe an Vereinen dies Gästen aber mittelbar zu.


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. November 2019)

Gibt es für jedes Gewässer in Bayern (eine unbegrenzte Anzahl) Gastkarten? Zahlen Gäste mehr als Mitglieder, aber die gleiche Höhe an Fischereiabgabe?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2019)

Inwieweit Vereine ohne Gastkarten in den Genuß von FA kommen, weiß ich nicht. Anträge für Zuschuß aus FA werden einzeln geprüft.
Unbegrenzt ist auch nicht die Anzahl der Angelberechtigungen für Mitglieder im Verein, diese wird behördlich vorgegeben, somit sind auch pro Gewässer Gastkarten beschränkt. Bisher habe ICH noch keine Gastkarte in Bayern versagt bekommen, weil das Kontigent aus war.
Was sollen Gäste mehr zahlen als Mitglieder? Umgelegt auf Angeltage, die der Durchschnitt der Mitglieder in den Vereinen, in denen ich bin, wahrnimmt, zahlt ein Gast nicht mehr pro wahrgenommen Angeltag, da für Mitglieder zum Mitgliedsbeitrag und Gewässerkarte auch noch Arbeitsdienst kommt und zuerst eine Aufnahmegebühr.

Das führt dazu, dass Angler aus rechnerischen Kostengründen nicht in Vereine mehr gehen wollen und sogar in Vereinen zunehmend Mitglieder sich ausrechnen, dass wenn sie an schönen Angeltagen sich eine Gastkarte nehmen, weiterhin sehr oft an attraktiven gut besetzten Gewässern angeln können und dabei günstiger wegkommen, als wenn sie im Verein blieben.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Lachs? Gutes Beispiel- wird in SH nicht mehr gefördert. Das zahlen die Angler mit freiwilligen Spenden selber (zusätzlich zur FA natürlich). http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/


Funktioniert zum Teil gut ohne FA, aber eben nicht in jedem Bundesland. Das sind die Projekte, die ich ohne Fischereiabgabe gefährdet sehe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gibt es für jedes Gewässer in Bayern (eine unbegrenzte Anzahl) Gastkarten? Zahlen Gäste mehr als Mitglieder, aber die gleiche Höhe an Fischereiabgabe?



Nur den Jahresbeitrag mit den Preisen für Gastkarten gegenüber zu stellen ist du kurz gedacht.
 Was ist mit Arbeitsdiensten, Aufnahmegebüren und auch rechnet sich die Mitgliedschaft erst ab einer gewissen Zahl an Angeltagen. So sind Einnahmen besser planbar, als bei Gastkarten,  und nur so sind langfristige Verträge einzugehen.

Das Kapital,  den Einsatz und den Enthusiasmus gibt es nur im Verein. Wer das nutzen möchte,  aber nicht mit einsteht,  kann ruhig mehr bezahlen, so er an diesen von den Vereinen angepachteten Seen,  Teichen und Fließgewässerabschnitten fischen will.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Unbegrenzt ist auch nicht die Anzahl der Angelberechtigungen für Mitglieder im Verein, diese wird behördlich vorgegeben, somit sind auch pro Gewässer Gastkarten beschränkt.


 Die Frage war ja auch, ob es für jedes Gewässer in Bayern Gastkarten gibt. Deine Aussage lässt den Rückschluss zu, dass es in Bayern für jeden Angler die Möglichkeit gibt, auch ohne Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein zu gleichen Bedingungen zu angeln, wie als Mitglied (zumindest müsste das ja so sein, wenn alle Angler die FA zahlen). Ist das so in Bayern?

Nimmt eigentlich jeder Verein in Bayern noch Mitglieder auf oder gibt es einen Mitgliederstop? Sollte es in einem Verein keine Gastkarten geben, keine Möglichkeit zur Mitgliedschaft- warum dann Förderungen aus der FA, also alle Angler zahlen? Das wäre ja so, als ob die Stadt bei uns die Trikots im Fußballverein aus Steuergeldern zahlt. Ich denke der Bürgermeister hätte ein ernstes Problem! Ich war jahrelang im Sportverein aktiv und habe mich um den Jugendfußball gekümmert. Zuschüsse? Vergiss es! Ich war fast wöchentlich als "Bettler" in den ansässigen Unternehmen unterwegs, um Sponsoren für Trikots, Fußbälle oder Turniere zu finden. Bei mamchen Unternehmen holte die Empfangsdame schon Werbegeschenke, wenn ich nur auf den Parkplatz fuhr. Das wäre doch ein Ansatz für Angelvereine, oder? Angelvereine brauchen nur einen Antrag stellen und erhalten Gelder aus der FA, alle anderen Vereine erbetteln sich Zusatzleistungen oder müssen sich durch Mitgliedsbeiträge finanzieren. Das ist also fair?



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Funktioniert zum Teil gut ohne FA, aber eben nicht in jedem Bundesland. Das sind die Projekte, die ich ohne Fischereiabgabe gefährdet sehe.


 Ist ja auch nicht in jedem Bundesland Aufgabe der Angler, denn wenn ein Fisch nicht beangelt werden darf (ganzjährig geschützt), warum sollten Angler das bezahlen? Wenn das BFN schreibt (Zitet) "Der Lachs steht als vom Aussterben bedroht auf der Roten Liste gefährdeter Tiere  Deutschlands." ist es Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit (Artenschutz), nicht Aufgabe einer bestimmten Gruppe.



Testudo schrieb:


> Was ist mit Arbeitsdiensten, Aufnahmegebüren und auch rechnet sich die Mitgliedschaft erst ab einer gewissen Zahl an Angeltagen.


 Angeln soll sich rechnen? Beim Baglimit zum Dorsch lese ich immer "Zwei Dorsche reichen auch pro Tag. Angeln soll sich nicht rechnen". Aber im Verein muss sich die Mitgliedschaft rechnen? Ich dachte immer Angler sind Naturschützer und alleine diese Einstellung motiviert die Angler in einen Verein einzutreten und das Angeln ist zweitrangig. Übrigens sind Aufnahmegebühren teilweise so hoch angesetzt, um die Anzahl der Mitglieder zu beschränken. Aufnahmegebühren sollten die Verwaltungskosten für die Aufnahme abdecken. Eine Gebühr ist grundsätzlich die Gegenleistung für die Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung, in diesem Fall die Bearbeitung der Aufnahme und somit ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Wenn dann diese Gebühr in einem Bundesland zwischen 10.- Euro und 500.- Euro differenziert, ist es für mich eher eine Einnahmequelle oder wie geschrieben, um den Zugang zu erschweren.



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Kapital,  den Einsatz und den Enthusiasmus gibt es nur im Verein.


Völlig in Ordnung dieser Ansatz, aber warum sollten diese Vorteile, die ja Mitglieder aus einer Mitgliedschaft ziehen, von der FA unterstützt werden? Der Verein muss sich so aufstellen, dass es ohne die Fischereiabgabe funktioniert. Es spricht übrigens nichts gegen eine Förderung von Maßnahmen wie z.B. Fischbesatz, wenn jeder Angler zu vernünftigen Bedingungen Zugang zu den Gewässern erhält. Leider gibt es ausreichend negative Beispiele, wo es keine oder Gastkarten nur zu völlig überhöten Preisen gibt. Das darf jeder Verein auch so handhaben, dann aber bitte nicht auf die Gelder aller Angler zugreifen. Wenn jedoch ein Vereinsheim aus der FA finanziert wird, eine Verbandszeitschrift oder ähnliches, ist die FA hier das falsche Mittel.



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Kapital,  den Einsatz und den Enthusiasmus gibt es nur im Verein. Wer das nutzen möchte,  aber nicht mit einsteht,  kann ruhig mehr bezahlen, so er an diesen von den Vereinen angepachteten Seen,  Teichen und Fließgewässerabschnitten fischen will.


Ziemlich egoistisch- alle Angler zahlen lassen, aber dann differenzieren. Einer meiner Gründe für die Klage! Geben und Nehmen haben mir meine Eltern beigebracht- dieses sollte in einer Partnerschaft immer an erster Stelle stehen. Wenn ich also von allen Anglern nehme, sollte ich auch geben. Da das Nehmen von Zuwendungen bei vielen - wei man ja auch hier klar erkennen kann - eine Selbstverständlichkeit geworden ist, muss man die Vergabe einfach mal überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. November 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,

irgendwie merkst Du nicht wo der logische Widerspruch in Deiner Argumentation liegt. Du hast recht wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass die verbandsorganisierten Angler ein Stück weit von den Nichtorganisierten mitfinanziert werden. Das willst Du unterbinden - okay. Aber dann kommst Du nicht an dem Punkt vorbei, dass Du den Verbänden die Finanzmittel abgraben willst. Aber gerade das verneinst Du.

Sag doch einfach, dass Du Geld von den Verbänden weg nehmen willst und den Nichtorganisierten zukommen lassen willst. Das macht zumindest Sinn.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (5. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Würde ggf. ein falsches Bild vermitteln. Interessanter wäre, welche Gruppe wie viele Anträge gestellt und welche  Mittel beantragt hat und welche Anträge mit welcher Begründung nicht genehmigt wurden.


Da hast Du Recht, die von Dir genannten Zahlen würden ein besseres Bild geben!
Hat sie jemand bzw. wo bekomme ich sie her? Muss ich jemanden finden, der im Landtag eine Anfrage stellt?
Dazu wäre noch interessant, wie viele Verein&Mitglieder im Verband organisiert sind und wie viele nicht.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung wurde denn der Antrag der Bezuschussung der GW Lehrgänge  abgelehnt? Das wäre sehr interessant zu wissen.


Ich wollte damit sagen: es geht auch ohne Zuschuss ohne teure Gastkarten. 

Ich habe das 1x versucht, eine Förderung für einen dieser Kurse zu bekommen (damals waren wir noch im Verband organisiert). 
In der Zeit, die ich für die Antragsausarbeitung benötige, Nachfragen beantwortet habe, Dokumente nachgeliefert habe, etc. pp. - um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass der Fördertopf leider schon leer ist, hätte ich besser Steckerlfisch verkauft und damit den Kurs bezahlt.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> An nicht organisierte Angler ist schwer FA Anteile direkt abzugeben. Aber indirekt in direkter Wirkungskette. Indem Vereine unterstützt werden, die die Möglichkeit und Attraktivität des Angeln an Gewässer auch für unorganisierte Angler ermöglichen, z.B. kommen Besatzmaßnahmen, Fischereiaufseher, Gewässerwarte jedem Angler zugute, unabhängig, ob er nun als Gast oder als Mitglied angelt. Diese anglerische Infrastruktur gebt ihr doch mit euren 12 Euro Gastkarten weiter. Gerade da wir in Bayern keine freien Gewässer haben, kommt dies direkt auch den unorganisierten Anglern zu gute.


Und dann sind wir wieder bei den Zahlen von oben: bekommen die nicht im Verband organisierten Vereine den gleichen Anteil oder wird's überwiegend im Verband verteilt? Nach Deiner Argumentation darf zumindest das keinen Unterschied machen.

Du kennst bayrische Gewässer und die Gastkartenvergabe Politik. Du weißt also, dass es genügend Beispiele gibt, wo Gewässer nur für Mitglieder sind oder Gäste bei der Ausübung Einschränkungen auferlegt bekommen, die Mitglieder nicht haben!

Das ist ja aus Vereins-Sicht auch verständlich - unser Verein ist nicht ausgenommen.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. November 2019)

Ich denke, die gesamte Diskussion geht am Thema insoweit vorbei, als es in den in S-H und NRW anhängigen Klagen lediglich um die Frage geht, ob die Fischereiabgabe in ihrer konkreten Form in den genannten BL und in der hieraus systemisch folgenden Vergabepraxis unter Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen Förderrichtlinien den Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes zur Erhebung von Abgaben zu Finanzierungszwecken entspricht oder nicht. Die Frage der Zulässigkeit der FA allgemein ist also überhaupt nicht Gegenstand und kann es auch nicht sein, weil wir über Landesrecht, und nicht über Bundesrecht reden.
Ich selbst habe übrigens keinen Zweifel daran, dass man die FA iVm einer dies konkretisierenden Richtlinie so ausgestalten kann, dass sie rechtskonform und nicht anfechtbar ist. Sollten die og Klagen erfolgreich sein, könnte der jeweilige Landesgesetzgeber also durchaus auf die Idee kommen, die FA beizubehalten, sie aber so auszugestalten, dass sie den Vorgaben der jeweiligen verwaltungsgerichtlichen Entscheidung entspricht. Was zum letzten Hinweis führt: Die Verwaltungsgerichte haben im Hinblick auf geltendes Recht keine ein Gesetz für ungültig erklärende Verwerfungskompetenz, dh die wie auch immer geartete Entscheidung bindet lediglich die Parteien. Bedeutet für SH: Lars, und zwar nur Lars, muss keine FA zahlen bzw. bekommt sie zurückerstattet. Es ist und bleibt also Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, bestehendes Recht in Ansehung einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer abzuändern (oder auch nicht)...


----------



## MarkusZ (5. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja auch, ob es für jedes Gewässer in Bayern Gastkarten gibt



Definitiv "Nein"

In unserer Gegend gibt es an den meisten Gewässern entweder gar keine Gastkarten mehr oder nur in Begleitung.  War früher noch anders.

Am unterfränkischen Main gibt es manchen Strecken ab Juli schon keine Karten mehr.

Auch von oberbayrischen Gewässern, z.B. Isar,  hab ich gelesen, dass ab Sommer die Gastkartenkontingente erschöpft sind.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> die FA beizubehalten, sie aber so auszugestalten, dass sie den Vorgaben der jeweiligen verwaltungsgerichtlichen Entscheidung entspricht.



Darum geht es und dagegen dürfte es auch kaum Einwände geben.

Andere Maßnahmen müssen dann eben aus anderen Mitteln finanziert werden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich denke, die gesamte Diskussion geht am Thema insoweit vorbei, als es in den in S-H und NRW anhängigen Klagen lediglich um die Frage geht, ob die Fischereiabgabe in ihrer konkreten Form in den genannten BL und in der hieraus systemisch folgenden Vergabepraxis unter Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen Förderrichtlinien den Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes zur Erhebung von Abgaben zu Finanzierungszwecken entspricht oder nicht. Die Frage der Zulässigkeit der FA allgemein ist also überhaupt nicht Gegenstand und kann es auch nicht sein, weil wir über Landesrecht, und nicht über Bundesrecht reden.
> Ich selbst habe übrigens keinen Zweifel daran, dass man die FA iVm einer dies konkretisierenden Richtlinie so ausgestalten kann, dass sie rechtskonform und nicht anfechtbar ist. Sollten die og Klagen erfolgreich sein, könnte der jeweilige Landesgesetzgeber also durchaus auf die Idee kommen, die FA beizubehalten, sie aber so auszugestalten, dass sie den Vorgaben der jeweiligen verwaltungsgerichtlichen Entscheidung entspricht. Was zum letzten Hinweis führt: Die Verwaltungsgerichte haben im Hinblick auf geltendes Recht keine ein Gesetz für ungültig erklärende Verwerfungskompetenz, dh die wie auch immer geartete Entscheidung bindet lediglich die Parteien. Bedeutet für SH: Lars, und zwar nur Lars, muss keine FA zahlen bzw. bekommt sie zurückerstattet. Es ist und bleibt also Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, bestehendes Recht in Ansehung einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer abzuändern (oder auch nicht)...



Das verstehe ich alles und gehe auch davon aus, dass die die Fischereireferenten in den jeweiligen Landesministerien die Richtlinien entsprechend so anpassen können, dass die FA wie in der bisherigen Grundausrichtung  weiter laufen kann. Die Frage ist eher ob die Referenten dazu Lust haben oder ob sie was anderes vor haben.

Was mich umtreibt ist eher der Versuch von Kolja Kreder und Anglerdemo den Verbänden diesen Schlag zu versetzen. Das dürfen sie natürlich. Nur dann verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, dass Kolja Kreder in einem anderen Thread dem Verband eine Zusammenarbeit anbietet und sich dann wundern, dass man die nicht annimmt. Und Anglerdemo signalisiert auch immer wieder, dass er eigentlich bei seinen Vorhaben sich Unterstützung von den Verbänden erhofft. Das kann auf dieser Basis nicht funktionieren. Im Gegenteil: Dies Klagegeschichte vertieft die Frontstellung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (5. November 2019)

Exakt so ist es. Also das Gegenteil von Schwarz - Weiß. Gerade auch deshalb danke an Lars, dass er sich für S-H bereit gefunden hat, als Kläger - es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass man einen solchen braucht - die Angelegenheit einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung zuzuführen. Und selbstverständlich gleichen Dank an den NRW Kollegen, der aus exakt gleicher Motivation und mit den gleichen Argumenten den Gang zu Justitia angetreten ist.
Ich sag's mal polemisch: Statt herum zu zetern, könnte man durchaus auch - und zwar vorsorglich - auf die Idee kommen, das eigene System zu hinterfragen und ggfs. in eine Richtung abzuändern, bei dem das Schwert des Damokles zu einem winzigen Frühstücksmesser mutiert. Z.Z. habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass das laute Aufbegehren gegen die Klagen primär etwas damit zu tun hat, dass bisher Gewohntes auf etwas wackeligen Füßen steht.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist im Zweifel keine Frage der Lust, sondern eine Frage der der Notwendigkeit. Deswegen erfreut es mich, an einem solchen Prozess fachlich beteiligt zu sein und es mit einem Fischereireferenten zu tun zu haben, der nicht nur Lust hat...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. November 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Und dann sind wir wieder bei den Zahlen von oben: bekommen die nicht im Verband organisierten Vereine den gleichen Anteil oder wird's überwiegend im Verband verteilt? Nach Deiner Argumentation darf zumindest das keinen Unterschied machen.


Die Beantragung für Bezuschussung aus der FA ist verbandsunabhängig.


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Beantragung für Bezuschussung aus der FA ist verbandsunabhängig.


Nur sitzen sie halt i.d.R. in dem Gremium, welches die Zuschüsse bewilligt/Empfehlungen zur Bewilligung ausgibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur sitzen sie halt i.d.R. in dem Gremium, welches die Zuschüsse bewilligt/Empfehlungen zur Bewilligung ausgibt.



Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe
(Fischereiabgaberichtlinie – FiAbgaR)
Bekanntmachung des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Forsten
vom 18. Mai 2004 Az.: L 4-7997.2-362,
zuletzt geändert durch Bekanntmachung vom 04. Dezember 2018 (AllMBl S. 1283)​Die Fördermittel sind Zuwendungen im Sinn von Art. 23 und 44 der Bayerischen Haushaltsordnung (BayHO). Es gelten deshalb die Verwaltungsvorschriften (VV) zu diesen Artikeln, insbesondere die Allgemeinen Nebenbestimmungen für Zuwendungen zur Projektförderung (ANBest-P) sowie die Allgemeinen Nebenbestimmungen für Zuwendungen zur Projektförderung an kommunale Körperschaften (ANBest-K).

3.3 *Nichtmitglieder (Einzelpersonen, Organisationen) des LFV dürfen bei der Vergabe von Fördermitteln nicht ausgeschlossen werden.*


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2019)

Hallo,

Anträge kann jeder Antragsberechtigte stellen.

Ist halt schon ein bürokratischer Akt und nichtorganisierte Antragsteller haben ggf. auch weniger Erfahrung oder Beratung bei der Antragstellung und Projektplanung.



> bekommen die nicht im Verband organisierten Vereine den gleichen Anteil oder wird's überwiegend im Verband verteilt?



Reine Zahlen wer wie viel erhalten hat, sagen deshalb nicht unmittelbar was darüber aus, ob da gerecht oder ungerecht verteilt wird.

Wenn es weniger nicht organisierte Vereine gibt, und  die auch noch  weniger Anträge stellen und weniger Mittel abrufen, wäre ja eine Gleichverteilung auch ungerecht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin!
Also irgendwie muss ich da mal reingrätschen. Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon eine ganze Weile, aber eigentlich fehlt mir für die Beteiligung die fachliche Qualifikation. 
Was ich allerdings weiß, ist dass es hier in D Abgaben und Steuern gibt (neben einigem Anderem).
Diese unterscheiden sich in Erhebung und Verwendung prinzipiell. Während der Ertag aus einer Steuer fachfremd verwendet werden kann, soll der Ertrag aus einer Abgabe dieser Gruppe der Zahlenden auch wieder zufliessen.
Wenn du jetzt die ganze Zeit behauptest, Anglerdemo würde den Verbänden Geld wegnehmen (so sie denn vor Gericht damit durchkommen), dann behaupte ich einfach, dass die Verbände den nicht organisierten Anglern ZUERST das Geld wegnehmen, indem sie die Abgaben der angelnden Allgemeinheit nur für sich verwenden!

Und jetzt kommst du ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2019)

Marc, wenn jeder Zugang zu den Fördertöpfen hat, wir kann man dann jemandem was wegnehmen?

Ist es nicht eher so, das die nicht organisierten Angler sich nicht mit den Förderungsmöglichkeiten auseinander setzen?

Unter den organisierten Anglern sind ein geringer Prozentsatz  Macher und Vortänzern und das Gros will nur in ruhe angeln.

Unter den nicht organisierten dürfte die Quote der umtriebigen noch geringer sein, zumal sie in der Regel keinen Gestaltungsauftrag für ein Gewässer haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. November 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also irgendwie muss ich da mal reingrätschen. Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon eine ganze Weile, aber eigentlich fehlt mir für die Beteiligung die fachliche Qualifikation.
> Was ich allerdings weiß, ist dass es hier in D Abgaben und Steuern gibt (neben einigem Anderem).
> Diese unterscheiden sich in Erhebung und Verwendung prinzipiell. Während der Ertag aus einer Steuer fachfremd verwendet werden kann, soll der Ertrag aus einer Abgabe dieser Gruppe der Zahlenden auch wieder zufliessen.
> ...




Bin jetzt nicht der angesprochene 

Ich darf nun für Bayern schreiben, weil ja allg. Verbände genannt.
Aber ich sehe nicht, dass der Verband in Bayern die Abgabe nur für sich verwendet; zumals der Verband nicht die Abgabe erhebt und auch nicht verwaltet; der Verband darf Antrag stellen auf Zuschuss aus FA genauso wie jede juristische Personen und auch natürlichen Personen, eben auch Kommunen und Bezirke.
Eine Bevorzugung bei Vergabe ist nach  der "Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe (Fischereiabgaberichtlinie – FiAbgaR)"; Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Landwirtschaft und Forsten; verboten.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. November 2019)

Yo Frank,

wenn aber die organisierten Angler in den Verwaltungsgremien über die Verwendung der FA sitzen (oder beratend darauf einwirken, man kennt sich halt), was glaubst du, wieviele von denen wirklich an alle Angler denken?
Das Hemd ist einem immer noch näher als die Hose ;-)
Und ja, ich gehe hier von einem gewissen Egoismus der Menschen aus, was auch jeglichen Sozialismus irgendwann zu Fall bringt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. November 2019)

Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe
(Fischereiabgaberichtlinie – FiAbgaR)
8.3 "Das StMELF sowie der Bayerische Oberste Rechnungshof (ORH) haben das Recht, die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung der Fördermittel durch Einsicht in die Bücher und Belege an Ort und Stelle entweder selbst zu prüfen oder durch Beauftragte prüfen zu lassen. Im Übrigen richtet sich das Prüfungsrecht des ORH nach Art. 91 BayHO."

Diese Prüfung wird gewissenhaft gemacht.


Beweislos Unredlichkeit zu unterstellen ist höchst unredlich.


----------



## smithie (6. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Beantragung für Bezuschussung aus der FA ist verbandsunabhängig.


Mir geht's ja auch nicht um die Beantragung, sondern um die Verteilung 

Da ich aber niemanden im StMELF oder ORH kenne, wiederhole ich die angepasste Frage:


> Interessanter wäre, welche Gruppe wie viele Anträge gestellt und welche Mittel beantragt hat und welche Anträge mit welcher Begründung nicht genehmigt wurden.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe
> (Fischereiabgaberichtlinie – FiAbgaR)
> 8.3 "Das StMELF sowie der Bayerische Oberste Rechnungshof (ORH) haben das Recht, die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung der Fördermittel durch Einsicht in die Bücher und Belege an Ort und Stelle entweder selbst zu prüfen oder durch Beauftragte prüfen zu lassen. Im Übrigen richtet sich das Prüfungsrecht des ORH nach Art. 91 BayHO."
> 
> ...



Diese in jedem Bundesland bestehende Kontrollmöglichkeit hat mit dem Thema, um das es in den beiden Klagen geht, rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2019)

Hallo,

man muss halt entsprechend begründete Anträge stellen, dann bekommt man da auch meistens etwas. Heuer bekam wir (Verein) z.B. einen Zuschuss von 60 % zu einer Spezialanfertigung eines Anhängers für den Fischbesatz sowie eine fast vollständige Bezahlung eines Beamers für die Jugendarbeit. Außerdem erhebliche Zuschüsse für Barben- und Nasenbesatz.
Für Allerweltbesatz mit Karpfen und Hechten etwa gibts natürlich nichts, da hier die Notwendigkeit einer besonderen Förderung fehlt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerdemo,
> 
> irgendwie merkst Du nicht wo der logische Widerspruch in Deiner Argumentation liegt. Du hast recht wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass die verbandsorganisierten Angler ein Stück weit von den Nichtorganisierten mitfinanziert werden. Das willst Du unterbinden - okay. Aber dann kommst Du nicht an dem Punkt vorbei, dass Du den Verbänden die Finanzmittel abgraben willst. Aber gerade das verneinst Du.
> 
> ...




Falsch! Meine Begründung für die Klage ist doch eindeutig. Zusammenfassend

·        Fehlende Gruppenhomogenität ==> Fischer/ Angler = Wirtschaft/ Hobby

·        Fehlende Sachnähe der Abgabepflichtigen zum Erhebungszweck ==> Natur- und Artenschutz

·        Gruppennützigkeit der Verwendung des Abgabeaufkommens 

·        Periodische Legitimation der Sonderabgabe ==> Deutliche Überschüsse aus den Vorjahren

·        Angler und Fischer haben den Anschein in eine willkürlich gefasste Gruppe von Abgabenschuldnern zur Deckung einer die Allgemeinheit treffenden Last herangezogen wird (Natur und Artenschutz). 

Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass die Verbände bei der bisherigen Verteilung der Zuwendungen lediglich 20 % der Fischereiabgabe erhalten, fließen 80% in andere Töpfe. Ich erwarte, dass 100% des Aufkommens von Anglern für Angler eingesetzt werden. Wenn also zukünftig die Verbände nur 50% des Aufkommens als Zuwendung erhalten und nichtorganisierte Angler die andere Hälfte, sind das mal eben schlappe 300.000.- Euro mehr für die Verbände. Ich nenne das Fairness und Gerechtigkeit, DU unterstellst mir Böswilligkeit und das ich den Verbänden Gelder entziehen möchte, obwohl das Gegenteil nachweislich der Fall ist. Anglergelder für Angler und zwar zu 100%! Eigentlich müssten die Verbände die Klage unterstützen.

In erster Linie prüft das Gericht ja lediglich, ob es rechtmäßig ist, dass ich die FA zahlen muss. Was die Politik anschließend ggf. daraus macht (sollte ich Recht bekommen), liegt nicht in meiner Macht. Dann können sich ja die Verbände gerne einbringen. Wenn sie das dann nicht gebacken bekommen, kann ich nur mit den Schultern zucken. Ich denke aber, dass sich die Verbände hier ordentlich ins Zeug legen werden, anders als bei Angelverboten oder Baglimit, denn hier geht es ja um deren Gelder und nicht um Angler...So wie sie auch ihre 3 Plätze im Fischereiabgabeausschuss bis aufs Blut verteidigen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo




Anglerdemo schrieb:


> , DU unterstellst mir Böswilligkeit und das ich den Verbänden Gelder entziehen möchte, obwohl das Gegenteil nachweislich der Fall ist. Anglergelder für Angler und zwar zu 100%! Eigentlich müssten die Verbände die Klage unterstützen.
> 
> .



Was für Angelverbände gut ist bestimmen sie selbst, und zwar ausschließlich. Und wenn Du die Postings der letzten Tage aufmerksam durchliest, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass eine Reihe von Anglern das bisherige System der FA für ausgesprochen gut finden und in Sorge sind, dass sich da was ändern könnte. Andere Angler sehen das anders. Der Spalt läuft quer durch die Anglerschaft. Und darum sprichst Du nicht für "die Angler", sondern bestenfalls für eine bestimmte Gruppe.

Und was mir weiter Sorge macht ist die Tatsache, dass die verschiedenen Interessensvertreter der Angler anfangen sich gegenseitig mit Rechtsmitteln zu überziehen und an der finanziellen Basis zu sägen. Es ist eine weitere Eskalationsstufe erreicht.

Wir werden sehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (6. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Es ist eine weitere Eskalationsstufe erreicht.


Wenn das Gericht bescheinigt, dass doch alles rechtens ist & war (was die Verbände ja behaupten), dann ist doch alles gut.
Wenn das Gericht sagt, "so nicht", aber eben auch.
Es geht um Rechtmässigkeit, nicht Eskalation.
Wenn bei berechtigten Zweifeln das Hinterfragen von Rechtmässigkeit schon eskalierend ist...

Die Politik sieht gerichtliche Überprüfungen was wesentlich entspannter. Man erinnere sich z.B. als die Energiekonzerne gleichzeitig mit der Bundesregierung am Verhandlungstisch saßen und gegen eben diese klagten.
Das finden wir bei vielen Verflechtungen; Rüstungsindustrie vs. Verteidigungsministerium, Länder gegen Bund,...
Der Standpunkt von Anglerverbänden, "wir können doch nicht gegen die Landesregierung zu Felde ziehen, mit der wir ansonsten gut zusammenarbeiten..."
Doch, natürlich kann man das!

Ich lese aus solchen Postings nur blanke Angst heraus.
Und die nie geäusserten Statements, die man unter dem Tisch aus Politik & Ministerien bekommt,
sagen warum .
Ein Jahrzehnte altes System, an dem sich alle Beteiligten fett gemacht haben, wird erstmals in Frage gestellt. Ein Plan B war nie nötig, es lief doch immer alles so gut, also hat man auch keinen ...und ist nicht mal in der Lage über so etwas nachzudenken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich lese aus solchen Postings nur blanke Angst heraus.
> .



Kann man so sehen. Ist aber nicht meine Position. Mir geht es darum, genau zu kennzeichnen welche Probleme gerade ausgelöst werden und welche Namen dafür die Verantwortung tragen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (6. November 2019)

Ich sehe keinerlei sachlichen Grund für eine Eskalation. Wenn das hier geschieht, dann hängt das zunächst einmal damit zusammen, dass man über Dinge diskutiert, auf die es - erkennbar für jeden, der zumindest halbwegs einschlägige Fachkenntnisse hat - überhaupt nicht ankommt.
Ich versuch's mal in kompakt: Die Fischereiabgabe ist eine *Sonderabgabe. *Unter welchen Voraussetzungen der Staat eine derartige Sonderabgabe überhaupt erheben darf, ist grundlegend vom Bundesverfassungsgericht entschieden worden. Es geht also in den in NRW und S-H anhängigen Klagen um die komplett unromantische Frage, ob die *Fischereiabgabe in der jeweils geregelten Form *diesen Kriterien entspricht oder nicht. Eine Pro - Contra Diskussion zur Fischereiabgabe an sich ist also schlicht am Thema vorbei.
Zweiter Punkt: In NRW wurde die Jagdabgabe über ein Verfahren vor dem OVG Münster gekippt. Die tragenden Gründe finden sich in einem Protokoll, in dem das Gericht seine grundsätzliche Rechtsauffassung dargelegt hat, als dessen Folge  sich das Land NRW in Respektierung dieser Rechtsauffassung im Vergleichswege bereit erklärt hat, die Jagdabgabe abzuschaffen. 

Die vorliegenden Klagen basieren im wesentlichen Kern auf der Einschätzung des OVG zur Jagdabgabe, was schon deshalb mehr als nahe liegend ist, weil die Jagdabgabe ebenfalls eine Sonderabgabe zu Finanzierungszwecken ist, dh es geht um exakt die gleichen Grundfragen.

Zusammenfassend: Die hier diskutierten Klagen wurden aus sehr berechtigtem Anlass erhoben und dienen der Klärung einer eher diffusen Rechtslage, mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer. Dh die Annahme eines Krieges zwischen unterschiedlichen Vertretern der Anglerschaft ist eigentlich absurd. Wenn das hier so aufgebauscht wird, von mir aus. Mit der Sache hat es jedenfalls nichts zu tun.

Sollte das VG zB in NRW der Auffassung sein, die FA, so wie sie in NRW geregelt ist, ist nicht rechtskonform, besteht - falls man nicht ins Berufungsverfahren geht - für den Gesetzgeber vernünftigerweise entweder die Variante, die FA in NRW einzustampfen, oder sie in Form einer neuen Vorschrift, ggfs. verbunden mit entsprechenden Förderrichtlinien, neu zu gestalten. Unvernünftigerweise kann er sich sogar dafür entscheiden, nichts zu machen, was deshalb unvernünftig ist, weil sich das Land vermutlich ne Menge weiterer Klagen einfängt...

Zusammenfassend: Über welches Drama reden wir an dieser Stelle? Ich sehe hier nichts...

P.S.: Ich selbst habe durchaus gewisse Sympathien für die FA. Wie die entsprechenden Vorschriften bzw. hierauf basierende Förderrichtlinien aussehen könnten, erschließt sich mir durch ein paar Klicks und den Zugriff auf eine Datei auf meinem PC, in der all dies abgespeichert ist...


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Was für Angelverbände gut ist bestimmen sie selbst, und zwar ausschließlich.


 Dürfen die ja auch weiterhin, so wie sie ja auch bestimmen, was schlecht für die ist. Ich habe übrigens "müssten" geschrieben, nicht "müssen".



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die Postings der letzten Tage aufmerksam durchliest, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass eine Reihe von Anglern das bisherige System der FA für ausgesprochen gut finden und in Sorge sind, dass sich da was ändern könnte.


 Ja, total repräsentativ. Angler oder Verbandler ist noch die Frage bei "der Reihe von....". Die Sorgen von Verbänden und Vereinen können berechtigt sein, wenn man auf diese Gelder angewiesen ist und dadurch eine gewisse Unsicherheit herrscht.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Spalt läuft quer durch die Anglerschaft. Und darum sprichst Du nicht für "die Angler", sondern bestenfalls für eine bestimmte Gruppe.


 Ich denke kein Angler hat ein Problem damit, wenn Angler in SH zukünftig 800.000.- Euro mehr im Jahr zur Verfügung hätten. Das Problem liegt darin, dass manche Angst haben, dass das jetzige System zusammenbricht und die Gelder nicht mehr fließen.

Erkläre mir doch bitte, warum ein Angler gegen die Einhaltung von geltendem Recht sein sollte und keine 800.000.- Euro mehr im Jahr haben möchte.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Spalt läuft quer durch die Anglerschaft. Und darum sprichst Du nicht für "die Angler", sondern bestenfalls für eine bestimmte Gruppe.


 Das haben im Rahmen einer Veranstaltung vor ein paar Monaten schon die Verbände festgestellt- ich spreche nur für den Angeltourismus, nicht für die Angler war damals die Aussage in der Runde. Ja, die 150.000 pro Woche bei Facebook sind alles keine Angler- und da frage ich mich dann aber auch WER spaltet? 



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und was mir weiter Sorge macht ist die Tatsache, dass die verschiedenen Interessensvertreter der Angler anfangen sich gegenseitig mit Rechtsmitteln zu überziehen und an der finanziellen Basis zu sägen. Es ist eine weitere Eskalationsstufe erreicht.


 Welche Interessenvertreter überziehen sich mit Rechtsmitteln? 

Wir klagen gegen das Land SH (MELUND), die zähle ich nicht zu den Interessenvertretern der Angler. Gegen das Land/ eine Behörde zu klagen ist ein völlig normaler Vorgang, sowie auch die Klage gegen das BMUB/ BfN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt. 

Ich denke die nächste Klage wird auch bald auf den Weg gebracht- zumindest gibt es bereits eine erste Einschätzung zu der Situation durch einen unserer Juristen. Dazu folgen bei Zeiten weitere Infos. Teilweise gut investiertes Geld, ich bin ja optimistisch, die Klagen zu gewinnen, ansonsten würde ich den Weg ja nicht gehen. Wenn nicht habe ich halt ein paar Euro versenkt- im Falle meiner privaten Klagen dann halt mein Geld und meine Verantwortung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2019)

Hallo Grünknochen,
Hallo Anglerdemo,
Hallo miteinander,

es ist doch völlig unzweifelhaft, dass die Gerichte bei einer jeden Klageerhebung prüfen ob diese zulässig ist. Darüber brauchen wir doch nicht streiten. Das ist doch  eindeutig.

Wir reden hier über Angelpolitik und nicht über Recht.

Und es geht um die Frage was wir im Streit um die richtige Angelpolitik für uns selbst als Regeln und Grenzen ansehen. Und da ist jetzt um einen Zahn zugelegt worden. Und das haben genau zwei Personen gemacht. Aber gut, wenn das das neue Level ist ....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> dass die verschiedenen Interessensvertreter der Angler anfangen sich gegenseitig mit Rechtsmitteln zu überziehen



Also verklagen sich z.b. jetzt Anglerdemo und die Verbände schon gegenseitig?

Ist komplett an mir vorbeigezogen.

Hab bisher nur wahrgenommen, dass ein Bürger sich gegen den Verwaltungsakt einer Behörde zur Wehr setzt, was in einem Rechtsstaat ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe durchaus gewisse Sympathien für die FA.



Ich hätte dagegen grundsätzlich auch nichts einzuwenden. Hab meine sowieso schon vor langer Zeit im Voraus bezahlt.

Nur bei der Verwendung der Mittel und der Erhebung sehe ich da schon Verbesserungspotentiale. Da sollte m.E. schon ein unmittelbarer Bezug/Nutzen für die Zahler erkennbar sein.

Die FA sollte u.a. auch nicht dazu dienen andere Fördertöpfe für andere Antragsteller zu schonen, die z.B. für Natur-, Umwelt- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen zur Verfügung stehen.

Mir ist z.B. nicht bekannt, dass jemals ein Fischereiverein 85% Zuschuss aus dem Naturschutzfond  für den Erwerb eines Fischereirechts erhalten hat.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen die Fischereiverbände. Ich zahle sogar mehrfach Beiträge, weil ich in zwei unterschiedlichen Bezirksverbänden bin. Wobei ich in einem schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geangelt habe.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2019)

Hallo fishhawk
Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine direkte Klage im Kontext zur FA gegen die Fischereiverbände ist rechtlich unzulässig. Darum wurde der juristische Winkelzug gewählt, den Staat zu verklagen mit dem Ziel, dass letztlich die Regeln zur Vergabe der FA geändert und damit die Verbände geschwächt werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> dass letztlich die Regeln zur Vergabe der FA geändert und damit die Verbände geschwächt werden.



Wenn also die Gerichte bei der Vergabepraxis der FA Rechtsverstöße feststellen sollten, schwächt das die Verbände?
Also lieber Füße still halten und nichts sagen?

Die Meinung kann man vertreten.

Wenn herauskäme, dass der Vorstand eines Angelvereins jahrelang Gelder missbräuchlich für eigene Zwecke verwendet hat, könnte man auch argumentieren: " Lasst ihn halt, gibt schlechte Presse, dem Verein geht  ś doch trotzdem gut und es  ist auch kein besserer Nachfolger in Sicht.

Darf man aber auch keinem verübeln, der das anders sieht.

Ich habe wie gesagt kein Interesse die bayerische FA abzuschaffen und werde auch weiterhin brav meine Verbandsbeiträge zahlen, auch wenn ich dafür zum Teil keine konkrete  Gegenleistung erhalten.

Ich nehme es aber niemand übel, wenn er Verwaltungsakte auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen lassen will.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen eine Fischereiabgabe, nur gegen die Verteilung der Zuwendungen. Ich wäre sogar bereit mehr als 10.- Euro zu bezahlen, wenn wir Angler davon spürbare Vorteile hätten und nur ANGLER und ALLE ANGLER davon partizipieren würden.


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> und nur ANGLER und ALLE ANGLER davon partizipieren würden



So weit würde ich nicht gehen, wie soll man das denn abgrenzen können.

Mir würde schon reichen, wenn durch die FA Projekte gefördert würden, die überwiegend Anlegerinteressen fördern, während Projekte die überwiegend allgemeinen Natur-, Arten- und Umweltschutzcharakter haben aus anderen Töpfen finanziert würden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Eine direkte Klage im Kontext zur FA gegen die Fischereiverbände ist rechtlich unzulässig. Darum wurde der juristische Winkelzug gewählt, den Staat zu verklagen mit dem Ziel, dass letztlich die Regeln zur Vergabe der FA geändert und damit die Verbände geschwächt werden.



Ich denke alle hier haben verstanden, dass es mir nicht darum geht, die Verbände zu schwächen. Du musst also Deine nicht zutreffenden Unterstellungen nicht mehr wiederholen. 

Noch einmal nur für Dich: Ich möchte ganz einfach nur überprüfen lassen, ob die Fischereiabgabe rechtmäßig ist. Sollte ich Recht bekommen und das Gericht meiner (unserer) Argumentation folgen, könnte es im Idealfall große Vorteile für die Verbände mit sich bringen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> nur ANGLER und ALLE ANGLER davon partizipieren würden.





fishhawk schrieb:


> So weit würde ich nicht gehen, wie soll man das denn abgrenzen können.



Ich denke es ist möglich. Natürlich sollen auch weiterhin Verbände und Vereine Zuwendungen erhalten, jedoch auch nichtorganisierte Angler. Wenn also ein Lachsprojekt von einer Interessengruppe auf den Weg gebracht werden soll, muss das geprüft und wenn alles stimmig ist, auch finanziert werden.

Oder auch eine Studie zum Angeltourismus, eine Marketingkampagne für Meeresangler etc. 

Aber sicherlich keine Otterausstiege in Fischereinetzen...


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> IWenn also ein Lachsprojekt von einer Interessengruppe auf den Weg gebracht werden soll, muss das geprüft und wenn alles stimmig ist, auch finanziert werden.



Davon profitieren,  wenn überhaupt, aber nur die Angler an diesem  Gewässersystem, dafür aber auch der Natur- und Artenschutz.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> eine Marketingkampagne für Meeresangler etc.



Was bringt das den Binnenanglern?

Deshalb für mich so nicht abgenzbar:



> nur ANGLER und ALLE ANGLER



Würde aber trotzdem alles befürworten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Nicht jedes Projekt für alle Angler- ein Missverständnis . Grundsätzlich sollen alle Angler Zuwendungen erhalten können und nicht nur organisierte. So war das gemeint...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollen alle Angler Zuwendungen erhalten können und nicht nur organisierte. So war das gemeint...



Na Gott sei dank triift dieses Problem insofern nicht in Bayern zu.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na Gott sei dank triift dieses Problem insofern nicht in Bayern zu.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke, wenn in NRW und SH die Gerichte der Klage stattgeben, wird es bei Euch auch Änderungen geben (müssen) oder eine Klage vermutlich nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Wir warten jetzt SH und NRW ab, bei erfolgreicher Klage geht es dann in HH, MVP und Brandenburg weiter (zumindest haben dort ansässige Angler das uns bereits mitgeteilt).


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2019)

Warum soll in Bayern geklagt werden, dass "alle Angler Zuwendungen erhalten können und nicht nur organsierte", wenn dem doch nach
Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe (Fischereiabgaberichtlinie – FiAbgaR)  bereits so ist?

Dier diesbezüglichen Auszüge aus der Richtlinie habe ich bereits im diesem Thread gebracht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2019)

Ich kenne die Fischereigesetze in Bayern nicht wirklich, obwohl ich mal 6 Monate da unten gelebt habe, denke aber dass u.a. die Gruppenhomogenität ein Grund wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2019)

Du musst die Richtlinie für Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe Bayern nicht kennen und auch nichts erdenken, brauchst hierzu nur meine Postings mit den relevanten Auszügen der Richtlinie  hier im Thread lesen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2019)

Hallo fishhawk,
Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das heraus käme so ist das doch kein rechtswidriges Verhalten und Verschulden der Verbände. Das Verschulden liegt beim Ministerium, das die Vergaberichtlinien rechtswidrig gestaltet hat. Und darum wird das Ministerium im Fall des Falles die Vergaberichtlinie entsprechend ändern. Und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass das nicht zum Nachteil der Verbände geschehen wird.

Spannend wird es übrigens wenn im Urteil festgestellt werden würde, dass das, was hier einige verächtlich als "Schützergedöns" abtun, nicht über die FA finanziert werden darf. Dann könnte die FA ersatzlos gestrichen werden und ein neues, zeitgemäßes Fischereigesetz kommen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts gegen eine Fischereiabgabe, nur gegen die Verteilung der Zuwendungen. Ich wäre sogar bereit mehr als 10.- Euro zu bezahlen, wenn wir Angler davon spürbare Vorteile hätten und nur ANGLER und ALLE ANGLER davon partizipieren würden.



Hallo,

wie soll/kann ein nichtorgansierter Angler darlegen, was er für die Angelei tut um einen Zuschuss aus er FA zu erhalten? Macht er Besatz, macht er Gewässerpflege, macht er Jugendarbeit etc. ?
Partizipieren tun die mitunter schon, wenn sie auf Gastkarten an einen gut gepflegten und gehegten Gewässer fischen können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Grünknochen (7. November 2019)

Im Hinblick auf die Jagdabgabe ist das bereits festgestellt und auf dem Hintergrund des rechtlichen Charakters der Fischerei- bzw. Jagdabgabe eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Die Frage ist lediglich, ob die Fischereiabgabe in dem jeweiligen Land so ausgestaltet ist, dass sie dieser Vorgabe genügt.
Im Übrigen ist der Begriff ''Schützergedöns'' nichts anderes als ein Kampfbegriff in der angelpolitischen Diskussion. Jeder halbwegs seriöse Mensch weiß, dass es für jedes Fischereigesetz als Landesrecht Vorgaben auf bundesgesetzlicher und Verfassungsebene gibt. Und zu diesen Rahmenbedingungen zählt nun mal das Naturschutz- bzw. Tierschutzrecht. Was also soll ''zeitgemäß'' sein? Der (mögliche) Wegfall der FA, oder aber die Neugestaltung der FA sind jedenfalls nix anderes als 
simple gesetzliche Änderungen und haben nix mit dem Globalthema ''Fischereigesetz im allgemeinen'' zu tun.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und darum wird das Ministerium im Fall des Falles die Vergaberichtlinie entsprechend ändern. Und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass das nicht zum Nachteil der Verbände geschehen wird.



Dann sollten die Verbände sich doch über diese Initiativen freuen, immerhin würden sie deiner Meinung nach ja davon profitieren.

So sieht Anglerdemo das ja auch.

Bisher klang das bei dir immer so, als ob du eine negative Auswirkung für die Verbände befürchten würdest.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dass "alle Angler Zuwendungen erhalten können und nicht nur organsierte",



So wie ich die Richtlinie interpretiere, muss man in Bayern weder Angler sein noch selbst FA gezahlt haben um einen Förderantrag stellen können.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> wie soll/kann ein nichtorgansierter Angler darlegen, was er für die Angelei tut um einen Zuschuss aus er FA zu erhalten? Macht er Besatz, macht er Gewässerpflege, macht er Jugendarbeit etc. ?



Gewässerpflege? Entweder Aufgabe des Naturschutzes (somit aus dem Haushalt der Länder/ Bund / EU zu finanzieren) oder im Interesse des Vereines (über Beiträge/ Gastkarten zu finanzieren). Jugendarbeit ist auch für nichtorganisierte kein Problem, siehe das Kinderangeln in Heiligenhafen. Zuschüsse aus der FA? Werden wir mal sehen, wenn wir die Anträge für 2020 stellen. Ich denke wir kennen die Antwort bereits.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Partizipieren tun die mitunter schon, wenn sie auf Gastkarten an einen gut gepflegten und gehegten Gewässer fischen können.


 Und? Dafür bezahlen die ja auch die Gastkarten und somit die Gewässernutzung und zwar dann, wenn ich ein Gewässer nutze. Habe ich Topgewässer, verkaufe ich viele Gastkarten und habe entsprechende EInnahmen. Ich muss mich halt dem Wettbewerb stellen und etwas bieten, wenn ich es denn wirklich will. Kohle aus der FA abgreifen und nichts tun ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenn sich ein Verein extrem ins Zeug legt und insbesondere auch für Nichtmitglieder Angelmöglichkeiten zu angemessenen Preisen an seinen Gewässern anbietet, so spricht doch nichts dagegen.

Wenn aber ein Verband/ Verein sogar öffentlich zugibt, Preise für Nichtmitglieder unverhältnismäßig hoch (dreifach gegenüber Mitgliedern) anzusetzen, damit die Mitglied in einem Verein (und somit im Verband) werden, dann dürfen solche Gewässer nicht über die FA gefördert werden. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aus dem Topf aller bedienen und diese dann benachteiligen? Ein Satz weiter steht dann "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft"- wenn man die Angler durch solche Maßnahmen schon spaltet...Ist klar!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. November 2019)

Hallo Grünknochen,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> . Jeder halbwegs seriöse Mensch weiß, dass es für jedes Fischereigesetz als Landesrecht Vorgaben auf bundesgesetzlicher und Verfassungsebene gibt. Und zu diesen Rahmenbedingungen zählt nun mal das Naturschutz- bzw. Tierschutzrecht. Was also soll ''zeitgemäß'' sein? Der (mögliche) Wegfall der FA, oder aber die Neugestaltung der FA sind jedenfalls nix anderes als
> simple gesetzliche Änderungen und haben nix mit dem Globalthema ''Fischereigesetz im allgemeinen'' zu tun.



Ist vielleicht im Hinblick darauf, dass Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist und die Fischereigesetze leicht unterschiedlich aus gestattet sind, nicht so ganz einfach zu diskutieren.
Ich kann etwas zu den bayerischen Regeln beitragen: Der zentrale Begriff ist der der Hege. Daneben gibt es auch noch Verweise auf Naturschutz usw. Der springende Punkt ist aber die Befugnisnorm zum behördlichen Erlass von verbindlichen Anordnungen. Ich behaupte mal die untere Fischereibehörde kann den Angelverein nicht anweisen einen Laichplatz herzurichten oder Totholz einzubringen.
Um so etwas sinnvoll umsetzen zu können ist das Anreiz- und Fördersystem der FA da. Es geht um das Zusammenspiel von freiwilligem Fördersystem und gesetzllichen (Fischereirecht) Programmsätzen und konkreten Verpflichtungen.

Ich denke es ist für Dich als Dozent für öffentl. Verwaltungsrecht spannend in das bay. Fischereirecht reinzuschauen. Ich vermute mal, dass Du sogar gewisse Probleme haben wirst, die Befugnisnorm überhaupt zu finden. Und  dann überleg Dir mal wie da ökologische Maßnahmen angeordnet werden sollen.

Bin gespannt was Du dazu meinst.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> So wie ich die Richtlinie interpretiere, muss man in Bayern weder Angler sein noch selbst FA gezahlt haben um einen Förderantrag stellen können.



So habe ich es in Posting 95 geschrieben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich kann etwas zu den bayerischen Regeln beitragen: Der zentrale Begriff ist der der Hege.



Servus,

für dIe *FiAbgaR *in Bayern ist der Begriff "Hege" nicht zutreffen und formuliert:

Der Zweck der Fischereiabgabe ist genau geregelt:
*FiAbgaR
1. *
*Zweck der Förderung*
Die Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe dienen zur Förderung der Fischerei in Bayern.
Förderziel ist vor allem auch der Ausgleich nachteiliger zivilisatorischer Einflüsse auf die Fischbestände und den Lebensraum der Fische.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein Verband/ Verein sogar öffentlich zugibt, Preise für Nichtmitglieder unverhältnismäßig hoch (dreifach gegenüber Mitgliedern) anzusetzen, damit die Mitglied in einem Verein (und somit im Verband) werden, dann dürfen solche Gewässer nicht über die FA gefördert werden. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aus dem Topf aller bedienen und diese dann benachteiligen? Ein Satz weiter steht dann "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft"- wenn man die Angler durch solche Maßnahmen schon spaltet...Ist klar!



Auch hier wieder Gott sei dank, dass in Bayern der Verein nicht der Verband ist und umgekehrt. Vereine halten, rektrutieren keine  Mitglieder, damit diese im Verband sind. Also diese Gleichsetzung "Verband/Verein" wie es Anglerdemon für sein BL macht, ist für Bayern nicht zutreffend. Man sieht es in Bayern auch daran, dass es mehr verbandsunabhängige Angel-Vereine gibt, als im Verband Mitglied sind (Auskunft des Fischereibeauftragten Obb.).

Interessant diese Diskussion hier, weil doch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den BL zu sehen sind und auch weil es für MICH eine Vertiefung in die Fischereiabgabenverordnung in Bayern veranlasst, was doch zu einer Zufriedenheit führt, da in Bayern die von Anglerdemo bzüg. des eigenen BL monierten Tatbestände deutlich formuliert ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. November 2019)

Hallo Toni



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> für dIe *FiAbgaR *in Bayern ist der Begriff "Hege" nicht zutreffen und formuliert:
> 
> ...



Ich diskutiere mit Grünknochen warum es u.U. ein neues Fischereirecht braucht, wenn in dem anhängigen Gerichtsverfahren festgestellt werden würde, dass ökologische Maßnahmen nicht über FA gefördert werden dürfen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> dass ökologische Maßnahmen nicht über FA gefördert werden dürfen



Kann man nicht so schwarz/weiß beurteilen.

Gegen ökologische Maßnahmen, die in erster Linie auf eine Verbesserung der fischereilich genutzten Fischbestände abzielen, wird ja kaum einer Einwände haben.

Für Maßnahmen , die vorwiegend allgemeinen Natur- oder Artenschutzcharakter haben, gibt es ja andere Fördermöglichkeiten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. November 2019)

Hallo fishhawk,
Hallo miteinander,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Für Maßnahmen , die vorwiegend allgemeinen Natur- oder Artenschutzcharakter haben, gibt es ja andere Fördermöglichkeiten.



Ab dem Jahr 2020 tritt die Bundesländer die verfassungsrechtlich festgeschriebene Schuldenbremse vollumfänglich in Kraft. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürfen rein rechtlich gesehen Bundesländer, die ihren Haushalt nicht im Griff haben, freiwillige Leistungen nicht mehr fördern. Das trifft auf Maßnahmen wie Totholz einbringen, Laichplatzrestaurierung usw. zu.  Die Frage wird sein ob sich die Bundesländer an das Verbot halten oder sagen: "Wir entscheiden einfach politisch  ... Recht hin oder her ... wir haben keine Aufsichtsbehörde über uns".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Totholz einbringen, Laichplatzrestaurierung



Ist aus meiner Sicht schon ne Maßnahme, die vorwiegend auf die Verbesserung der Fischbestände abzielt. Aber wenn du das anders siehst.

Neben Mitteln aus den Landesministerien gibt es aber noch jede Menge andere Fördertöpfe. Im Zweifel mal bei NABU etc. nachfragen, wo man überall Fördergelder akquirieren kann.

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen Maßnahmen über Beiträge oder Gebühren für Erlaubnisscheine zu finanzieren.

Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, warum nur Inhaber von Fischereischeinen die FA bezahlen müssen, aber nicht die Fischereiberechtigten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. November 2019)

Hallo fishhawk,
Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist letztlich alles überhaupt kein Problem. Das kann man alles wunderbar in einem neuen Fischereigesetz perfekt regeln. Und das wird kommen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Unser Problem liegt allein darin, dass eine beachtliche Anzahl von Anglern der Auffassung ist, dass das mit ihnen rein gar nichts zu tun hat sondern ein Problem der Bewirtschafter ist. Kann man so sehen. Was aber dann bleibt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Bewirtschafter die Kosten letztlich auf die Angler umlegen muss. Und dann sind wir wieder da wo wir heute stehen  >>> die Kosten werden auf die Angler umgelegt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gewässerpflege? Entweder Aufgabe des Naturschutzes (somit aus dem Haushalt der Länder/ Bund / EU zu finanzieren) oder im Interesse des Vereines (über Beiträge/ Gastkarten zu finanzieren). Jugendarbeit ist auch für nichtorganisierte kein Problem, siehe das Kinderangeln in Heiligenhafen. Zuschüsse aus der FA? Werden wir mal sehen, wenn wir die Anträge für 2020 stellen. Ich denke wir kennen die Antwort bereits.
> 
> Und? Dafür bezahlen die ja auch die Gastkarten und somit die Gewässernutzung und zwar dann, wenn ich ein Gewässer nutze. Habe ich Topgewässer, verkaufe ich viele Gastkarten und habe entsprechende EInnahmen. Ich muss mich halt dem Wettbewerb stellen und etwas bieten, wenn ich es denn wirklich will. Kohle aus der FA abgreifen und* nichts tun ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr zeitgemäß*. Wenn sich ein Verein extrem ins Zeug legt und insbesondere auch für Nichtmitglieder Angelmöglichkeiten zu angemessenen Preisen an seinen Gewässern anbietet, so spricht doch nichts dagegen.
> 
> Wenn aber ein Verband/ Verein sogar öffentlich zugibt, Preise für Nichtmitglieder unverhältnismäßig hoch (dreifach gegenüber Mitgliedern) anzusetzen, damit die Mitglied in einem Verein (und somit im Verband) werden, dann dürfen solche Gewässer nicht über die FA gefördert werden. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aus dem Topf aller bedienen und diese dann benachteiligen? Ein Satz weiter steht dann "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft"- wenn man die Angler durch solche Maßnahmen schon spaltet...Ist klar!



Ich hab das da mal fett / rot gemacht:

wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung?

Gruß A.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> sondern ein Problem der Bewirtschafter ist



Was mit einem Blick auf Art 1 , Abs2 BayFiG auch durchaus nachvollziehbar ist.

Wenn die Bewirtschafter diese Maßnahmen selber finanzieren und das Geld über die Erlaubnisscheine wieder reinholen, könnte man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass dieser Approach deutlich fairer wäre.

Da würde dann jede Menge Bürokratie wegfallen und nur der Angler müsste zahlen, der dann dort auch fischt.

Da ich aber durchaus nichts gegen ein Solidarprinzip einzuwenden habe und auch den Beamten ihr Betätigungsfeld gönne, hab ich auch nichts gegen eine FA einzuwenden.

Wenn halt die Verwendung vorwiegend dem Zweck "Erhalt oder Verbesserung der fischereilich nutzbaren Fischbestände" dient.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das kann man alles wunderbar in einem neuen Fischereigesetz perfekt regeln. Und das wird kommen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Dann haben die Verbände ja genügend Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten und neue Strategien zu entwickeln.
Meinen Respekt für ihre ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit haben die meisten Verbandler jedenfalls.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dann haben die Verbände ja genügend Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten und neue Strategien zu entwickeln.






Ja!! Mein Tipp: Er ist Angler. Wissenschaftler. Nicht beim LFV Bayern beschäftigt. Und er hat schon einen Gesetzestext erfolgreich platziert.

Servus
Fischer am Inn[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Kohle aus der FA abgreifen und nichts tun ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenn sich ein Verein extrem ins Zeug legt und insbesondere auch für Nichtmitglieder Angelmöglichkeiten zu angemessenen Preisen an seinen Gewässern anbietet, so spricht doch nichts dagegen.





angler1996 schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung?



Ich habe das mal im Zusammenhang dargestellt, denn ich denke so wird es deutlicher.

Ich versuche die Argumentation einfach mal andersrum. Ein Verein, der keine Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe erhält, muss entweder seine Kosten an die Ausgaben anpassen oder neue Einnahmequellen generieren, zum Beispiel über Gastkarten. Werden also Besatzmaßnahmen etc. aus der Fischereiabgabe gefördert, entfällt unter Umständen die Notwendigkeit für Vereinsgewässer Gastkarten anzubieten. Da es ja nicht mein Ziel ist, die Fischereiabgabe abzuschaffen (only worst case) sondern im besten Fall nur fairer zu gestalten und zu 100% den Anglern zur Verfügung zu stellen, wäre ein Ansatz, dass jeder Verein, der Zuwendungen für seine Gewässer aus der FA erhalten möchte, auch allen Anglern zu gerechten Bedingungen den Zugang zu den Gewässern ermöglichen muss. Fairness und Gerechtigkeit halt, einer meiner Leitsätze im Leben. Somit kann jeder Verein entscheiden, ob er Gastangler an seinen Gewässern haben möchte, wenn nicht, muss er aber seine Maßnahmen über die Mitglieder finanzieren. Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?

Und somit wiederhole ich den Satz "Nur abgreifen ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß". Oder wie heute ein Politiker aus dem Landtag hier zu mir sagte "Sie haben wirklich vernünftige Ideen". Einer der wichtigsten Punkte in meinen Augen für Zuwendungen aus der FA in den kommenden Jahren ist der Errichtung von barriefreien/ barrierearmen Angelplätzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass gehandicapte Angler in SH keine 10 Angelplätze in Vereinen zur Verfügung haben, für mich ein Armutszeugnis. Dafür werden aber Edelkrebse und Otterausstiege finanziert, finde den Fehler! Nur eines von vielen Beispielen, die wir voranbringen wollen. 

Eventuell stelle ich ja auch einen Antrag für die Finanzierung eines rollstuhlgerechten Hochseeangelschiffes, Kostenpunkt nach einer ersten Einschätzung 3,5 Mio Euro. Die Hälfte über die FA finanziert, den Rest über Investroen. Das Geld liegt in Kiel ja im Topf (Überschüsse aus den Vorjahren), die Investoren sind (wie einige Politiker) nicht abgeneigt. Neben Angeln könnte man so ein Schiff auch für Schulklassen, Ferienprogramm, und Forschungen einsetzen. Der jährliche Unterhalt wäre mit knapp 200.000.- Euro auch nur ein fünftel aus der FA in SH. Gibt sogar einen Verein, der sich um dieses Projekt kümmern würde, arbeitslose Kapitäne haben wir ja leider genug. Ich denke eine Million im Jahr für Angler auszugeben ist gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2019)

du schreibst im Kontext von Vereinen und schreibst was , dass die Geld  abgreífen und nichts tun. Mich interessiert, auf welcher Basis Du zu der Einschätzung kommst, dass die nichts tun.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. November 2019)

Lars,
null Probleme, die Kohle zu verballern. Ich plädiere statt des Kutterprojektes allerdings eher für den Bau eines Angelmuseums. Kostenpunkt geschätzte 15 Mio Euro. Lfd. Unterhalt schmale 200.000 Eur p.a. Ich wette, auch da finden sich Politiker, die nicht abgeneigt sind. Und ne tolle Idee ist das sowieso. Kommt ja von mir...
M.a.W.: Ehe man wilde Dinge in die Welt setzt, sollte man mal innehalten und über Notwendigkeit, Sinn und Zweck der FA nachdenken. Kutter statt Verband ist jedenfalls nicht wirklich pfiffig.
Meine Bitte also: Bleiben wir einfach beim Ursprungsthema. Und bitte dran denken: Wenn die Gelder aus der FA nicht ausgegeben werden können, ist das zunächst einmal schlicht ein Hinweis dafür, dass sie abzuschaffen ist!!


----------



## torstenhtr (7. November 2019)

Vielleicht denkt man nochmal über die rechtlichen Aspekte nach.

Interessante Ausarbeitungen sind hier zu finden:
*
Zur verfassungsrechtlichen Zulässigkeit von Sonderabgaben*
http://www.juraexamen.info/zur-verf...-von-sonderabgaben-mit-finanzierungsfunktion/

*Verschiedene Fragestellungen zu Steuern und Sozialabgaben*
https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...df821c403ce52c3d53df/WD-6-176-08-pdf-data.pdf

Relevante Aspekte sind gemäss obiger Quelle:


Gruppenhomogenität

Besondere Finanzierungsverantwortung / Sachnähe der Abgabepflichtigen zum Erhebungszweck

Gruppennützigkeit der Verwendung des Abgabeaufkommens

Periodische Legitimation der Sonderabgabe.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie überhaupt die Fischereiabgabe diesen Kriterien genügen kann.

Bspw. Gruppenhomogenität: Berufsfischer haben eine andere Interessenlage als Angler, Angeltouristen widerum ein anderes Interesse als einheimische Angler

Gruppennützigkeit: ein Angelkutter nützt nur einer Subgruppe der Angler irgendetwas, von einer reinen Studie zum Angeltourismus profitieren nicht alle Angler, eine pauschale Verbandsförderung nutzt nur der Gruppe der organisierten Angler, Finanzierung einer Verbandszeitung nützt nur den organisierten Anglern oder Berufsfischern

Naturschutz geht auch nicht wegen besonderer Finanzierungsverantwortung: "Die mit der Abgabe belastete Gruppe muss dem mit der Abgabenerhebung verfolgten Zweck *evident näher* stehen als *jede andere Gruppe oder die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler*. "

Ist denn im Fall einer erfolgreichen Klage eine Überarbeitung der FA realistisch oder würde diese eher entfallen wie in Sachsen? 
Wie strukturiert man die FA, damit die Gruppenhomogenität und Gruppennützigkeit erfüllt ist?


----------



## Grünknochen (7. November 2019)

Darum geht's. Quasi die Basics, die den vorliegenden Klagen zugrunde liegen.

Zu Deinen beiden Fragen: Wer kann diese Fragen in einem Anglerforum (!!) seriös beantworten? Diskutieren kann man vieles. Man kann auch zu allem ne Meinung haben. Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt sollte man schon wissen, wie ein Motor funktioniert, wenn man ihn reparieren will.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wenn die Gelder aus der FA nicht ausgegeben werden können, ist das zunächst einmal schlicht ein Hinweis dafür, dass sie abzuschaffen ist!!



Genau darum ging es mir in meinem Beispiel mit dem Kutter, die Kohle wird nicht ausgegeben, dann kann man auch ein solches Projekt finanzieren, meinetwegen auch ein Angelmuseum - oder halt abschaffen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. November 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eine Fischereiabgabe von 24,00 Euro für fünf Jahre verursacht mit pro Tag eine Geldbelastung von 1,3 Cent.
> 
> Ich gebe ca. 250 Euro in der ersten Instanz für einen unsicheren Prozeß aus , um möglicherweise 1,3 Cent pro Tag zu sparen und um etwas für "die Angler" zu bewegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. November 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eine Fischereiabgabe von 24,00 Euro für fünf Jahre verursacht mit pro Tag eine Geldbelastung von 1,3 Cent.
> 
> Ich gebe ca. 250 Euro in der ersten Instanz für einen unsicheren Prozeß aus , um möglicherweise 1,3 Cent pro Tag zu sparen und um etwas für "die Angler" zu bewegen.
> 
> ...


Gewinnt man den Prozess in einem BL, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass sie danach von der Politik abgeschafft wird und das rechnet sich schon.

Die Erfahrung in BL, die die FA abgeschafft haben zeigt, dass kein ct weniger in Projekte geht. Das Geld kommt dann eben von dem zuständigen Ministerium und nicht von den Anglern. So gehört es auch bei allgemeinen Natur und Umweltschutzsachen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Klassiker Standardspruch im Kontext Juristerei... Im Übrigen sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass es nicht um die Rechtmäßigkeit der Fischereiabgabe an sich geht, sondern darum, wie die FA in einem konkreten Bundesland ausgestaltet und umgesetzt ist. Grundsätzlich ist es übrigens kein Problem, die FA als sog. Sonderabgabe zu Finanzierungszwecken rechtskonform zu regeln. Der Untergang des Abendlandes, wie von einigen hier vermutet, droht also keinesfalls.


Richtig, es gebe Möglichkeiten die Vergabe von Mitteln aus der FA so zu regeln, dass die FA rechtmäßig ist.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Richtig, es gebe Möglichkeiten die Vergabe von Mitteln aus der FA so zu regeln, dass die FA rechtmäßig ist.



Sollten die Richter feststellen, dass das in NRW bisher nicht so war, würde man sich fragen, warum das jahrelang niemand gemerkt hat.


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sollten die Richter feststellen, dass das in NRW bisher nicht so war, würde man sich fragen, warum das jahrelang niemand gemerkt hat.


 Naja, erst einmal muss sich jemand für das Thema überhauot interessieren und sich dann auch noch damit auseinandersetzen. Ich angel seit 45 Jahren und zahle seit 30 Jahren die FA- und habe früher nie daran gezweifelt, denn was vom Staat kommt, muss ja eigentlich korrekt sein.

Spannend finde ich immer wieder, dass die Überprüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit überhaupt kritisiert wird. Bei der Idee zur Grundrente haben jetzt schon einige Organisationen verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken angemeldet (und ggf. eine Klage angekündigt) und erhalten dafür in den Medien Applaus, um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, dass in der Regel die Bürger in diesem Land für verfassungskonforme Gesetze/ Verordnungen sind und eine Überprüfung in der Regel gutheißen. Was allerdings auch die Mehrheit bei den Anglern wohl so sieht. Zumindest habe ich bisher lediglich hier im AB Kritik dafür erhalten, in anderen Foren oder sozialen Netzwerken hingegen nur Zuspruch und "Daumen hoch".


----------



## Grünknochen (9. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Sollten die Richter feststellen, dass das in NRW bisher nicht so war, würde man sich fragen, warum das jahrelang niemand gemerkt hat.



Mich wundert das wirklich rein gar nicht. Der eigentlich Betroffene, und das ist nun mal der Angler, drückt einfach die wirklich recht bescheidene Kohle für den blauen Schein ab, sieht, dass sich die Gesamtsumme aus Gebühr und Abgabe zusammensetzt und fragt sich ganz bestimmt nicht, was ne Abgabe und was ne Gebühr ist. Erst recht hat er keinen Plan davon, was die rechtlichen Hintergründe dieser Begriffe sind.
Als ich mir das Thema vor längerer Zeit ( weit vor Erhebung der Klagen) angeschaut hatte, war der konkrete Anlass, dass ich wirklich unmittelbar sowohl beruflich/fachlich, wie auch praktisch seit Ewigkeiten mit solchen Fragestellungen zu tun habe. Richtig getriggert wurde ich allerdings erst durch die Zusammenarbeit mit Robert Arlinghaus, nachdem mich der Herr Angelprofessor gezwungen hatte, meinen Gehirnschmalz mal etwas intensiver für Rechtsfragen im Kontext unseres Hobbys zu investieren.


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2019)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der eigentlich Betroffene, und das ist nun mal der Angler,



Wenn es so käme, hätten so einige Instanzen versagt.

Der Gesetzgeber, die Kontrollorgane und die betroffenen Abgabenzahler  selber. Auch unter Anglern soll es ja durchaus Juristen, Verwaltungs- und Steuerrechtler geben.

Aber erstmal abwarten, wie Geschichte ausgeht.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zu Deinen beiden Fragen: Wer kann diese Fragen in einem Anglerforum (!!) seriös beantworten? Diskutieren kann man vieles.
> Man kann auch zu allem ne Meinung haben. Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt sollte man schon wissen, wie ein Motor funktioniert, wenn man ihn reparieren will.



Wer wenn nicht z.B. DU - und es gibt durchaus unter den Anglern Juristen und mehrere haben hier schon geschrieben. Selbst wenn man juristischer Laie ist, kann man sich eine Meinung bilden wie z.B. Lars. Aber insg. scheint mir das ein schwieriges Thema zu sein? Mir ist schon unklar wie man überhaupt eine homogene Gruppe definieren will, selbst unter Anglern gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Interessen. Wie würde man also eine FA strukturieren die den Anforderungen aus #142 genügt?


----------



## Grünknochen (9. November 2019)

Ich finde den Begriff Versagen im Grunde deplatziert. Es gibt zu so unglaublich vielen Dingen schlicht unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassungen, die entweder gerichtsbeständig sind oder nicht. Und selbst innerhalb der Gerichtsbarkeit gibt's nen Instanzenweg, der immer wieder gerne mal am Ende zu einem anderen Ergebnis führt als dasjenige, das in der 1. Instanz für richtig befunden wurde. Also so what. Auch Gerichte vertreten nur ne Rechtsauffassung...
Hinzu kommt: Jurist hin, Jurist her. Wenn Du Deine Kohle im Zivil- oder Strafrecht verdienst, sind trickige Fragen im öffentlichen Recht/ Verwaltungsrecht nicht gerade solche, die dir als Problem geradezu ins Auge springen. Dh Du musst im Zweifel schon ne Menge Aufwand reinstecken, um dich dem Kern des Pudels zu nähern. Ansonsten null Chance...
Davon ab: Ich selbst hab im Laufe meines Lebens schon an so manchen Gesetzen, Rechtsverordnungen oder Richtlinien rumgebastelt. Toller Job, bei dem man nur hoffen kann, dass man alles bedacht und dann auch noch die richtigen Worte gewählt hat. Ich hab mir Mühe gegeben, aber habe ich versagt, wenn's nicht hinhaut oder hingehauen hat? Kein Mensch ist unfehlbar...
Und genau deshalb, lieber Torstenhtr, beantworte ich auch nicht Deine Frage. Ich denke, ich hab ne Vorstellung davon, wie man das machen könnte. Und die ist sogar ''verschriftlicht'', existiert in Form einer entsprechenden Datei und hat auch einen konkreten Verwendungszweck. Aber warum sollte ich dieses ungelegte Ei ins Netz stellen, und das auch noch in einem Anglerforum?

In Summe find ich es jedenfalls cool, dass mit Kolja und Lars zwei Leute am Start sind, die das Thema vor den Kadi gebracht haben. Ich finde, berechtigte Fragestellungen sollte man klären. Mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer.
Davon ab hab ich im Kontext Fischerei & Recht noch weitere Themen in der Pipeline, die möglicherweise und zu gegebener Zeit zur Sprache gebracht werden. Oder auch nicht.
Schaun mer mal.

Zum Schluss zum Thema ''Wer merkt was'': Die in Post 91 veröffentlichte Förderrichtlinie hat in der Einleitung einen wirklich elementaren Rechtsfehler. Wer ihn findet, zumindest aber das Problem benennt, hat meinen Respekt..


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zum Schluss zum Thema ''Wer merkt was'': Die in Post 91 veröffentlichte Förderrichtlinie hat in der Einleitung einen wirklich elementaren Rechtsfehler. Wer ihn findet, zumindest aber das Problem benennt, hat meinen Respekt..



Ich kaufe ein A, nämlich den Hinweis auf Artikel 23 BayHO in der Einleitung


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein A, nämlich den Hinweis auf Artikel 23 BayHO in der Einleitung


Da dürfte der gute Lars mal gar nicht so falsch liegen. Ich hebe hier noch mal 3 Prüfungspunkte von den 7 für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Sonderabgabe hervor. Da kann sich dann jeder selber ein Bild machen, wo es klemmt: 

*3. Sachnähe der Abgabepflichtigen zum Abgabezweck*
Die Erhebung einer Finanzierungssonderabgabe setzt außerdem eine spezifische Sachnähe der belasteten Gruppe zum mit der Abgabe verfolgten Zweck voraus. Die Gruppe der Abgabepflichtigen muss also dem mit der Sonderabgabe verfolgten Zweck evident näher stehen als jede andere Gruppe oder die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler.

*4. Besondere Finanzierungsverantwortung*
Aus der besonderen Sachnähe der belasteten Gruppe muss sich zudem eine besondere Finanzierungsverantwortung der Abgabepflichtigen hinsichtlich der mit der Abgabe zu finanzierenden Aufgabe ergeben. Dabei greift das Bundesverfassungsgericht regelmäßig den Verursachergedanken auf, wonach es erforderlich ist, dass die belastete Gruppe einen bestimmten Bedarf staatlichen Tätigwerdens zu verantworten haben muss.

*5. Gruppennützige Verwendung des Abgabenaufkommens*
Eine weitere verfassungsrechtliche Zulässigkeitsvoraussetzung für Finanzierungssonderabgaben ist die gruppennützige Verwendung des durch die Sonderabgabe erzielten Finanzaufkommens. Danach muss das Abgabenaufkommen zumindest mittelbar im Interesse der Gesamtgruppe der Abgabepflichtigen verwendet werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. November 2019)

Wie sagt man doch so schön: Außerhalb des Steuerverfassungsrechts ( Art 104a ff. GG) sind Abgaben, insbesondere Sonderabgaben,  zu einem allseits beliebten Instrumentarium zur Finanzierung staatlicher Aufgaben geworden. Anknüpfungspunkt sind hierbei ausschließlich Art 70 ff. GG.
Und wenn man mal so ein bisschen hinter die Front guckt, hat man eher den Eindruck, ihre Verwendung ist eher im Landesinteresse, als im Interesse der Abgabepflichtigen. Bei Zuwendungen iSv 23 LHO mag das ja geboten sein, schließlich gehts um Haushaltsmittel, die das Land freiwillig und außerhalb gesetzlicher Verpflichtungen zur Verfügung stellt. Aber bei Sondereinnahmen, die eben nicht zum allgemeinen Haushalt gehören, wäre es schon ganz chic, wenn sie denjenigen zugute kommen, die die Kohle als Auserwählte abdrücken müssen. Hinzu kommt, das Land hat ne Ausgabeverpflichtung. Bedeutet auch, dass die Abgabe gestrichen werden muss, wenn die Kohle nicht zweckentsprechend verballert werden kann. Das Geld ins nächste Haushaltsjahr zu verschieben, und das am besten mehrfach, ist jedenfalls ein ziemlich zwingender Beleg dafür, dass der nach dem Verursacherprinzip ermittelte Sonderaufwand nicht wirklich mehr besteht. Die Idee einer Sonderabgabe ist nämlich das Prinzip der zeitlichen Befristung, und nicht die Manifestierung einer Steuer gleichen Abgabeschuld auf alle Zeiten. Ähnliche Nummer übrigens beim Soli, obwohl das rechtlich ein etwas anderer Beritt ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

Für mich als Angler wäre die Verwendung der Zuwendungen in erster Linie von Bedeutung, nicht die Formulierung in den Gesetzestexten. Wenn in Bayern analog zu SH die Angler 99% der FA einzahlen und lediglich knapp 20% für die eigenen Interessen (ANGLERinteressen!) rausbekommen, würde ich als Angler eine Klage prüfen.

Gerade der Satz "_*Ausgaben und Verpflichtungsermächtigungen für Leistungen an Stellen außerhalb der Staatsverwaltung zur Erfüllung bestimmter Zwecke (Zuwendungen) dürfen nur veranschlagt werden, wenn der Staat an der Erfüllung durch solche Stellen ein erhebliches Interesse hat, das ohne die Zuwendungen nicht oder nicht im notwendigen Umfang befriedigt werden kann.*_" würde mich hellhörig werden lassen.

Ich denke nicht, dass der Staat ein erhebliches Interesse an Fischbesatz für (den Wiederfang durch) Angler ein erhebliches Interesse hat, sondern eher an Naturschutz- und Artenschutz. Tja, und das würde ich mir als Angler dann genauer anschauen, denn genau diese Aufgaben kann man sicherlich ohne diese Zuwendungen befriedigen. Dafür die Angler zur Kasse zu bitten? Ich als FA_ Pflichtiger in Bayern würde mir die Zuwendungen mal im Detail anschauen...Einen guten Juristen könnte ich spontan empfehlen


----------



## Grünknochen (9. November 2019)

Fragen, nichts als Fragen...

Lustig übrigens, dass es mal ne Fischereisteuer gab. Das war ne sog. Aufwandsteuer, die nach Art 106 Abs.6 GG den Kommunen zustand. Lediglich im Land Hessen kann sie noch erhoben werden, siehe § 8 KAG Hessen. Im Prinzip das gleiche wie die Jagdsteuer, die ebenfalls im Niedergang befindlich ist. Die NRW zB kann sie nicht erhoben werden, siehe § 3 KAG NRW. Bösartig könnte ich jetzt sagen, dass die Möglichkeit einer Steuererhebung im Kontext Angelei für den eigenen Haushalt dem Land aus der Hand geschlagen ist und die Sonderabgabe in Form der FA ein mehr oder weniger geschicktes Ausweichmanöver darstellt, damit man Kohle in die Kasse bekommt.

https://www.ageras.de/woerterbuch/jagdsteuer


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

@Grünknochen OK du hast schon etwas, aber möchtest das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen, kann ich verstehen. Ich persönlich würde mich sehr schwer tun, etwas zu formulieren, das diesen Kriterien genügen kann - hängt wahrscheinlich von der Unschärfe der Definition ab.

Mich verwundert, dass bisher nur NRW die Jagdabgabe abgeschafft hat - laufen da schon weitere Klagen oder ist der "Leidensdruck" in anderen Bundesländern nicht hoch genug? Bspw. der Thüringer Rechnungshof hat wohl 2014 empfohlen die Jagdabgabe abzuschaffen:
https://www.thueringer-rechnungshof.de/files/1584E85BDD6/14_jagdabgabe_beratung.pdf
Trotzdem wird die dort noch erhoben (?!)

Hier noch der Bericht vom Landesrechnungshof Sachsen 2012 zur Fischereiabgabe, der wohl beigetragen hat zur Abschaffung:
https://www.rechnungshof.sachsen.de/files/SRH_Sonderbericht_Fischereiabgabe_2012.pdf

Eig. müssten die Landesrechnungshöfe die FA regelmäßig prüfen?


----------



## Grünknochen (9. November 2019)

Normal. Der Teufel steckt eh im Detail. Der § selbst ist übrigens kein Problem. Die Richtlinie umso mehr. Aber auch die ist im Prinzip fertig.

Wie dem auch sei: Ne Veröffentlichung findet mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bis Ende des Jahres von anderer Stelle statt. Ich mach den Kram ja nicht nur für Spaß, sondern ganz unromantisch deshalb, weil ich damit beauftragt wurde. It's a job...


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Eig. müssten die Landesrechnungshöfe die FA regelmäßig prüfen?



In S-H 1989 und zuletzt im Jahre 2003 (sind nach meinen Infos die einzigen Prüfungen durch den LRH).

Bereits bei der Prüfung 1989 wurden zahlreiche Änderungen/ Anpassungen vom LRH gefordert, die jedoch auch bei der Prüfung im Jahre 2003 nicht umgesetzt waren. Seitdem hat es dort niemanden mehr interessiert.

So wurde damals schon bemängelt (Zitat) "Bei der Verwendung der Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe wurde in erheblichem Maße gegen haushalts- und vergaberechtliche Bestimmungen verstoßen.".

Ich habe 2018 den LRH eingeschaltet, aber es gibt natürlich keinen Anspruch. Erst als ich die Poltik eingeschaltet habe, hat der LRH zugesichert, bei der nächsten Prüfung all die von mir vorgetragenen Punkte zu prüfen. Wann? Keine Ahnung...

Übrigens scheint die FA in SH schon damals eher ein "Gelddruckmaschine für NGOs" gewesen zu sein.

Zitat _"Der LRH hat den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Einhaltung und Beachtung der Nebenbestimmungen nicht ausreichend überwacht wurden._" Verstösse gegen geltendes Recht gab es damals schon (Zitat) "_In einer Reihe von Förderfällen erfolgte die Auszahlung der Zuwendung nach Ablauf des Bewilligungszeitraums._" Weiter heisst es "_In Einzelfällen hat das Landwirtschaftsministerium gegen ANBest-P Nr. 2.1.1 zu § 44 LHO verstoßen und an die Zuwendungsempfänger zu hohe Auszahlungen geleistet_" (Anmerkung: erst nach Rüge durch den LRH zurückgefordert, ob jedoch zurückgezahlt wurde konnte niemand beantworten).

Hätten hier die Anglerverbände nicht bereits aktiv werden müssen? Insbesondere wenn nur die Zuwendungen an Angler im Detail überprüft wurden: "_Nicht alle Verwendungsnachweise waren fristgerecht vorgelegt und durch das Landwirtschaftsministerium geprüft worden. Die Verwendungsnachweise für die Förderfälle der Jahre 2000 und 2001 waren, mit Ausnahme der Zuwendungen an den Landessportfischereiverband e. V., alle noch nicht geprüft._"

Also konnte "jeder" einen Antrag stellen, hat Kohle bekommen und das ohne eine Überprüfung durch die Behörden. Denn der LRH merkte noch an "_Eine Erfolgskontrolle fand bei den geförderten Maßnahmen i. d. R. nicht statt._"

Und das obwohl nach VV Nr. 11.1 zu § 44 LHO ganz klar gereglt ist "_Die Bewilligungsbehörde bzw. die nach Nr. 1.5 zuständige oder sonst beauftragte Stelle hat regelmäßig innerhalbvon drei Monaten nach Eingang des Zwischen-oder Verwendungsnachweises in einem ersten Schritt festzustellen, ob nach den Angaben im Nachweisanhaltspunkte für die Geltendmachung eines Erstattungsanspruchs gegeben sind (kursorische Prüfung). In einem zweiten Schritt sind die Nachweise vertieft zu prüfen."_

Manches scheinen die Behörden nicht so ernst zu nehmen. Aber witzig, dass nur die Projekte des LSFV SH geprüft wurden. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt- Angler zahlen und die Nehörde hofft hier durch Kontrollen aus Verstösse? Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen. Alle anderen Zuwendungsemüfänger waren eventuell ja auch nur auf Lustreisen, wer weiß das schon so genau...

"Lustreisen?" Ja, auch im Jahre 2019 noch gelebte Praxis. Da fährt der Fischereiabgabeausschuss schon mal nach Berlin, Übernachtung, Mittag- und Abendessen inklusive. 2 Stunden Sitzung und dann ein wenig "Fortbildung"...

Tja, seit 1989 Unstimmigkeiten bei der FA in SH und als ein Angler in SH dann endlich mal 2019 eine Klage einreicht-  wird er dann dafür noch von einigen wenigen Anglern (?) verurteilt. Eine verrückte Welt, oder?


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Ja .. muss irgendwie an Bananenrepublik denken ..


----------



## Grünknochen (10. November 2019)

Geht so. Die genannten Beispiele wundern mich nicht wirklich. Ich kenne sie auch zuhauf aus anderen Förderbereichen, in denen ganz andere Summen bewegt werden. Sie haben auch etwas mit strukturellen Problemen des Zuwendungsrechts zu tun, inbesondere seit Einführung des Vergaberechts. Hinzu kommt, dass die Zuwendungsempfänger vielfach wirklich keinerlei Professionalität im Umgang mit Zuwendungen haben. Mit dem Effekt übrigens, dass potentielle Zuwendungsempfänger vielfach regelrecht davor zurückschrecken, auf der Grundlage des § 44 LHO abzuwickelnde Gelder ( wie bei der FA ) überhaupt in Anspruch zu nehmen. Die Sache hat also definitiv ihre zwei Seiten.
Im Übrigen machen die Beispiele klar, dass ein Rechnungshof lediglich die Rechtmäßigkeit der Mittelverausgabung im Einzelfall, ganz bestimmt aber nicht prüft, ob die FA im jeweiligen Konstrukt den Maßgaben entspricht, die ua vom Bundesverfassungsgericht für sog. Sonderabgaben formuliert wurden.  Das ist nun wirklich nicht sein Job.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2019)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff Versagen im Grunde deplatziert.



Kommt auf die individuelle Erwartungshaltung an.

Versagen heißt ja, dass man die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen konnte.

Und ich erwarte von Politik und Behörden eigentlich schon, dass  sorgfältig gearbeitet wird und Recht und Gesetz beachtet werden.
Das ist eigentlich ihr Job und dafür wird auch ne Menge Geld investiert. 

Wenn da also in SWH trotz mehrfacher Hinweise des LRH auf Schwächen und Unregelmäßigkeiten keine Reaktion erfolgt, erfüllt das meine Erwartungen nicht.

Wie das in NRW lief weiß ich nicht. Da muss man mal das Urteil und seine Begründung abwarten.

In der Vergangenheit gab es in NRW jedenfalls schon  Gesetze, die z.B. nach Ansicht des OVG verfassungswidrig waren, wie die Frauenbevorzugung im öffentlichen Dienst.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. November 2019)

Es bleibt Dir völlig unbenommen, so zu denken. Und es lohnt nicht, darüber weiter zu diskutieren. Dass ich als jemand, der als Jurist  in genau diesen Fragestellungen sowohl in der Theorie, wie auch praktisch seit Ewigkeiten beruflich wie auch in meinem außerberuflichen Engagement unterwegs ist, ne etwas andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge habe, liegt irgendwie in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Tja, seit 1989 Unstimmigkeiten bei der FA in SH und als ein Angler in SH dann endlich mal 2019 eine Klage einreicht- wird er dann dafür noch von einigen wenigen Anglern (?) verurteilt. Eine verrückte Welt, oder



Was ist das für ein gleißend helles Licht? Ist da jemand? Da ist doch jemand! Lars, bist du es?

Was für ein Auftritt.  Du magst es offensichtlich gern theatralisch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Versagen heißt ja, dass man die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen konnte.Und ich erwarte von Politik und Behörden eigentlich schon, dass sorgfältig gearbeitet wird und Recht und Gesetz beachtet werden.





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Es bleibt Dir völlig unbenommen, so zu denken. Und es lohnt nicht, darüber weiter zu diskutieren.



Doch, darüber sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang ruhig weiter diskutieren. Ich denke auch, dass es nicht zwingend ein Versagen ist, sondern eher einfach ein Fehler. Das deutsche Rechtssystem ist verdammt kompliziert und Fehler passieren, denn diese sind menschlich.

Das Versagen würde ich dennoch nicht bei der Stelle suchen, die die Verordnungen und Richtlinien erlassen hat, sondern bei den Kontrollbehörden und bei der Politik. Da würde ich dann nämlich nicht mehr von einem Fehler sprechen, sondern von einem Versagen! Wenn der LRH Kritik am System außert und ein Gesetz/ Verordnung/ Richtlinie nicht oder nur unzureichend korrigiert wird, ist der Fehler an den verantwortlichen Stellen zu suchen, insbesondere wenn Gelder zu viel gezahlt oder Maßnahmen überhaupt nicht überprüft wurden. 

Wenn Angler jedoch viele verschiedene Regelungen einhalten und zudem eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen müssen, sehe ich die Behörden in der absoluten Verantwortung, die Verwendung zu 100% zu kontrollieren und verantwortungsvoll mit diesen Geldern umzugehen. Alles andere ist eine Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Zahlern. Ja, hier zu hinterfragen wäre eine Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen.

Und so wiederhole ich gerne meine Frage- hätten hier nicht die Angelverbände bereits vor 16 Jahren aktiv werden müssen? Oder wollte man die Zuwendungen für eigene Projekte nur nicht gefärden und hat lieber geschwiegen? Gilt das Schweigen dann als Vertretung der Interessen der Mitglieder, weil man dadurch zum Beispiel die Beiträge niedriger halten konnte? Das sind meine Gedanken seit gut einem Jahr, auch wenn es darauf vermutlich keine Antworten geben wird.



Testudo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein gleißend helles Licht? Ist da jemand? Da ist doch jemand! Lars, bist du es?
> 
> Was für ein Auftritt. Du magst es offensichtlich gern theatralisch.



Das beantworte ich mal mit einem Zitat von Dir, weil so schön (insbesondere auf Dich) passend ist. Da finde ich das Licht noch verdammt gleißender und deutlich heller...



Testudo schrieb:


> Also entweder auf die Barrikaden gehen, oder es geschehen lassen. Nur im Netz maulen bringt nichts.



Danke für Dein Lob für meine (unsere) Arbeit. Du scheinst ja im verborgenen mein/ unser größter Fan zu sein. Denn ich (wir) gehe(n) ja auf die Barrikaden und maule(n) nicht nur im Netz.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. November 2019)

Lars,
der LRH hat keine Kritik am System geäußert, das ist überhaupt nicht sein Job, sondern Unzulänglichkeiten in der Mittelverausgabung festgesellt. Nennen wir es mal plakativ Rechnungsprüfung. Mit Deiner Klage hat das wirklich nichts zu tun. Ein einzelnes Förderprojekt, das einen Gegenstand betrifft, der nicht in die Zweckbindungsvorgaben der FA fällt, wird erst dann interessant, wenn es Ausdruck eines systemischen Fehlers im Hinblick auf die grundsätzliche, durch die jeweiligen Vergaberichtlinien konkretisierte Ausrichtung der FA in S-H. ist. Hierfür ist es echt wurscht, ob einzelne Projekte nach den Kriterien des $ 44 LHO korrekt oder nicht korrekt abgewickelt wurden. Wobei ich noch nicht einmal beurteilen kann, ob die Prüfungsbemerkungen des LRH zu Recht erfolgten oder nicht, da ich den konkreten Vorgang nicht kenne. Ich habe jedenfalls in meinem alten Leben so manche Prüfungsbemerkungen erledigt, in denen ich die Einschätzung der Rechnungsprüfer so ganz und gar nicht geteilt und auf der Richtigkeit meiner Einschätzung bestanden habe. 
Nen ganz anderer Punkt hingegen ist, dass man die Nummer jenseits trockener Juristerei für politische Zwecke nutzt. Kann man von einer Behörde, die schon in der Umsetzung schlingert, erwarten, dass sie die grundsätzliche Legitimation ihres Handelns kritisch überprüft? Ich habe da meine Zweifel...


----------



## torstenhtr (11. November 2019)

Zitat aus dem Artikel des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Deutschen Bundestages:

"2.4.2.4. Periodische Legitimation der Sonderabgabe
Da die Sonderabgabe nur unter engen Voraussetzungen zulässig und folglich restriktiv anzuwenden ist,* ist der Gesetzgeber gehalten*, die parafiskalische Abgabe in *regelmäßigen Abständen daraufhin zu überprüfen,* *ob ihre verfassungsrechtliche Legitimation fortbesteht* und die genannten Voraussetzungen weiterhin gegeben sind."

Wer ist dazu verantwortlich, wenn nicht der LRH?


----------



## Grünknochen (11. November 2019)

Ich nehme an, Du kannst lesen. Immerhin hast Du ja ne fette Markierung gesetzt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> der LRH hat keine Kritik am System geäußert, das ist überhaupt nicht sein Job, sondern Unzulänglichkeiten in der Mittelverausgabung festgesellt. Nennen wir es mal plakativ Rechnungsprüfung. Mit Deiner Klage hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.


 Klar, habe ich auch so nicht gemeint (geschrieben). Meine Kritik geht an die Politik und an die Angelverbände, die diese Hinweise seit 1989 ignorieren sowie natürlich auch an die Behörde, die diese Missstände bis heute nicht beseitigt hat und anscheinend nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass irgendwann die FA mal zu einer Klage führt. Wenn man Millionen an alle Beteiligten verteilt, fühlt man sich vermutlich auch relativ sicher. Angler erhalten Zuwendungen, Wissenschaft und Fischerei auch, Naturschutz und Fischschutz uns sogar die Heimatschutzbehörde hat ein Mitspracherecht. Damit deckt man doch mit den Millionen alle denkbaren Bereiche ab, was soll da schon passieren. Ja, und der LRH prüft in SH alle 15 bis 20 Jahre mal, veröffentlicht einen Bericht und mehr Ungemach droht auch nicht, wenn die Politik sich nicht darum kümmert. Und der Angler zahlt eh die 10.- Euro, weil er angeln will und zu 99% gesetzestreu ist. Die Fischereiabgabe ist eine Vorgabe vom Staat und somit wird alles seine Richtigkeit haben.

Aber auch Angler haben ein paar Gallier...



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nen ganz anderer Punkt hingegen ist, dass man die Nummer jenseits trockener Juristerei für politische Zwecke nutzt. Kann man von einer Behörde, die schon in der Umsetzung schlingert, erwarten, dass sie die grundsätzliche Legitimation ihres Handelns kritisch überprüft? Ich habe da meine Zweifel...


 Wir sind im ständigen Austausch mit der Politik hier in SH und tatsächlich werde ich in jedem Gespräch gefragt "Gibt es etwas neues von der Klage gegen die FA?". Die sind echt gespannt und haben versprochen, sich dem Thema unabhängig vom Urteil anzunehmen. Ich denke es wird hier mittelfristig auf jeden Fall Änderungen geben. Auch meine grundsätzliche Idee Angler und Fischerei in SH auch im Fischereirecht getrennt zu behandeln, hat Anklang gefunden. Wenn man für Angler die Regelungen auf 3 DIN A4 SSeiten formulieren kann, sollte man das auch machen. Die Bewirtschaftung mit Hege etc. hat nichts in einem Gesetz für Angler zu suchen. Für Angler sind im LFG SH nur 1/3 erforderlich, der Rest ist Hege, Pacht, Fischereigenossenschaften, Muschelfischerei und ähnliches.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. November 2019)

Dass ich von Dir vorgeschlagene die Trennung ( insbes. ''Bewirtschaftung'' - Angelei) für grundsätzlich falsch halte, weißt Du. Sie macht wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Warum sollte man ein privates Hobby überhaupt regeln? Mit der Idee findest Du nur bei solchen Leuten Anklang, die von bestimmten grundsätzlichen Dingen wirklich keine Ahnung haben. Reden kann man über vieles...
Nur zur Klarstellung: Rein gar nichts zu tun hat das mit der Ausrichtung von Interessenvertretungen/ Verbänden. Diese Organisationen sollten in der Tat anglerische Interessen im Mittelpunkt ihres Engagements haben.

Unabhängig mal davon -im Grunde ist der jetzt angesprochene Punkt offtopic - würd' ich vorschlagen, beim konkreten Thema zu bleiben, dass übrigens aus meiner Sicht komplett besprochen/ ausdiskutiert ist, so dass ich den weiteren Verkauf im Maximum mit ( mehr oder weniger großem) Interesse verfolgen werde.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass ich von Dir vorgeschlagene die Trennung ( insbes. ''Bewirtschaftung'' - Angelei) für grundsätzlich falsch halte, weißt Du. Sie macht wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn.


 Das wir hier nicht einer Meinung sind, weiß ich ja. Aber es geht hier nicht um die Abgrenzung zwischen Bewirtschaftung und Angeln, sondern um die Vereinfachung der Gesetzesvorlagen für Angler. Die Grundlage für die Ausübung unseres Hobbies ist das Landesfischereigesetz in Verbindung mit gefühlten tausend Verordnungen. Teilweise wird der Angler in einem Satz zwischen 100 §§§ erwähnt und trotzdem muss der Angler diesen Satz kennen. Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder? Die Luftfahrt hat auch nicht die StVO als Grundlage, nur weil es mit Verkehr zusammenhängt! Der Urlauberfischereischein hat als Grundlage 3 DIN A4 Seiten und der Tourist darf loslegen. Warum soll der Angler als geprüfter Inhaber eines Fischereischeines also mehr wissen müssen? Es geht um ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge, in erster Linie um den Zugang zu Gewässern und waidgerechtes Verhalten. Aus die Maus! Angel kaufen, (noch) die FA abdrücken und loslegen, um im Idealfall der Faszination Angeln dauerhaft zu erliegen.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ein privates Hobby überhaupt regeln? Mit der Idee findest Du nur bei solchen Leuten Anklang, die von bestimmten grundsätzlichen Dingen wirklich keine Ahnung haben.


 Siehe ein Satz vorher, nämlich den Zugange zu Gewässern und waidgerechtes Verhalten. An dieser Stelle widerspreche ich Dir dann deutlich- es sind die Menschen, die Ahnung haben, mit denen wir zu diesem Thema Gesprächen führen. Deshalb lassen wir die Verbände auch außen vor . Wir möchten das Angeln entbürokratisieren. Ich wiederhole gerne die Grundlage meiner Idee. Ein bekannter Politiker fordert seit Jahren, dass eine Steuerklärung auf einen Bierdeckel passen muss- dann müssen die Regelungen für Angler auf eine Briefmarke passen. In Dänemark zahle ich meine 25.- Euro und darf ein Jahr angeln, die Regelungen sind völlig überschaubar. In Deutschland habe ich eine Spinnrute, eine kleine Angeltasche und meinen Bollerwagen mit Gesetzestexten am Gewässer dabei. Selbst als Fischereiaufseher gebe ich zu, dass mir sicherlich nicht alle Regeln bekannt sind- und der Angler, den ich kontrolliere, soll das alles wissen? Lächerlich! Alleine schon die Regelungen zum Baglimit haben immer noch nicht alle Angler verstanden (zum Beispiel als Brandungsangler ab 00.00 Uhr neues Tagesfanglimit), das lese (und korrigiere) ich immer wieder in den sozialen Netzwerken. 

Angeln muss einfach und verständlich sein, es ist ein Hobby! Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir ohne Verbände sogar Möglichkeiten hätten, die Prüfungen abzuschaffen oder zumindest deutlich zu vereinfachen. Da es jedoch eine wichtige Einnahmequelle neben der FA darstellt, ist das natürlich nicht gewünscht. Im Gegenteil, man versucht hier ja das Thema noch intensiver an sich zu reißen und anderen Verbänden die Möglichkeit der Prüfung zu entziehen.

Man muss sich hier nur einmal den Umfang der Fragen und Themen angucken- was hat das mit Angeln zu tun? Da bist Du anschließend halber Biologe, hast einen Angelschein, aber noch nie eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten. Das ist Deutschland... Stell Dir vor, Du machst Deinen Autoführerschein und muss die Anatomie der Wildtiere lernen, weil die ja auf Landstraßen am Wegesrand stehen, darfst dann Autofahren, hast aber bis dato noch nie in einem Auto gesessen. Ricke von Bock unterscheiden, aber nicht wissen, wie man bremst, wenn ein Reh auf die Straße läuft. So funktioniert doch das Angeln hier.

Deshalb neue (einfache) Regelungen zum Angeln (Angler aus dem LFG rausnehmen ==> Anglergesetz) und dabei gleich die Fischereiabgabe neu und nur für Angler definieren und die Verteilung der Zuwendungen klar regeln. Alles ein Abwasch!


----------



## MarkusZ (12. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Man sieht es in Bayern auch daran, dass es mehr verbandsunabhängige Angel-Vereine gibt, als im Verband Mitglied sind (Auskunft des Fischereibeauftragten Obb.).



Interssante Aussage.  Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ist wahrscheinlich in den Bezirken unterschiedlich.

In MFr will m.W. jeder kleine Dorfverein, der nur den lokalen Löschweiher bewirtschaftet, Verbandsmitglied werden.
Vermutlich um seinen Mitgliedern Zugang zu den günstigen Jahresscheinen für die Fränkischen Seen und den MD-Kanal zu ermöglichen.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass ich von Dir vorgeschlagene die Trennung ( insbes. ''Bewirtschaftung'' - Angelei) für grundsätzlich falsch halte, weißt Du



Was ich für falsch halte ist, dass die Bewirtschafter selber keine FA zahlen, obwohl die meisten Gelder an Bewirtschafter fließen.
Aber als Laie versteht man ja so einiges nicht, was sich Politik und Behörden so ausdenken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Was ich für falsch halte ist, dass die Bewirtschafter selber keine FA zahlen, obwohl die meisten Gelder an Bewirtschafter fließen.
> .



Die Bewirtschafter sind doch im Regelfall die Angelvereine. Die Angelvereine bestehen aus Anglern. Und die Angler zahlen doch die Abgabe.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Bewirtschafter sind doch im Regelfall die Angelvereine. Die Angelvereine bestehen aus Anglern. Und die Angler zahlen doch die Abgabe.


 Wenn die Gewässer für alle Angler zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sind, darf auch über die Abgabe unterstützt werden, kein Problem. Wenn nicht, dann sollen die Bewirtschafter sehen, wie sie ihre Gewässer pflegen.

Ich kann doch nicht ein Gewässer pachten und für den Erhalt auf die Allgemeinheit (alle Angler) zurückgreifen, aber den Zugang nur meinen Mitgliedern ermöglichen. Das ist der Gesellschaft gegenüber nicht fair!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo,

Geld einsammeln, in einen Topf geben und aus diesem Topf heraus neu verteilen ist Sinn eines jeden so gestrickten Systems. Die Frage ist allein ob das über die FA dargestellt werden kann. Wenn nicht, dann muss eine neue Regel geschaffen werden, die das gewährleistet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## phirania (12. November 2019)

Ich könnte ja mal meine Kontonummer angeben.
Evtl. fließt da ja mal was drauf ein......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Das wiederkehrende Wiederholen der Argumente macht diese Themen so anstrengend, aber gut.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn die Gewässer für alle Angler zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sind, darf auch über die Abgabe unterstützt werden, kein Problem. Wenn nicht, dann sollen die Bewirtschafter sehen, wie sie ihre Gewässer pflegen.
> 
> Ich kann doch nicht ein Gewässer pachten und für den Erhalt auf die Allgemeinheit (alle Angler) zurückgreifen, aber den Zugang nur meinen Mitgliedern ermöglichen. Das ist der Gesellschaft gegenüber nicht fair!





Testudo schrieb:


> Nur den Jahresbeitrag mit den Preisen für Gastkarten gegenüber zu stellen ist du kurz gedacht.
> Was ist mit Arbeitsdiensten, Aufnahmegebüren und auch rechnet sich die Mitgliedschaft erst ab einer gewissen Zahl an Angeltagen. So sind Einnahmen besser planbar, als bei Gastkarten,  und nur so sind langfristige Verträge einzugehen.
> 
> Das Kapital,  den Einsatz und den Enthusiasmus gibt es nur im Verein. Wer das nutzen möchte,  aber nicht mit einsteht,  kann ruhig mehr bezahlen, so er an diesen von den Vereinen angepachteten Seen,  Teichen und Fließgewässerabschnitten fischen will.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Geld einsammeln, in einen Topf geben und aus diesem Topf heraus neu verteilen ist Sinn eines jeden so gestrickten Systems.


 Unter Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben völlig legitim!



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allein ob das über die FA dargestellt werden kann.


 Die Frage lassen wir ja durch das VG Köln und VG Schleswig prüfen. Und wenn nicht...



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...dann muss eine neue Regel geschaffen werden, die das gewährleistet.



Nichts anderes will ich mit meiner Klage prüfen und klären!


----------



## MarkusZ (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Bewirtschafter sind doch im Regelfall die Angelvereine.



Auch in Bayern sind noch größere Fischereirechte in Hand von Berufsfischern. Und kleinere Strecken auch oft in privater Hand.

In Bayern ist die auch Zahl der Angelerlaubnisse pro Gewässserstrecke gedeckelt. Wenn es überhaupt Gastkarten gibt, dann meist nur für bestimmte Strecken und in begrenzter Zahl.



> Die Angelvereine bestehen aus Anglern. Und die Angler zahlen doch die Abgabe.



Alle zahlen, aber nur wenige profitieren von konkreten Maßnahmen.

Direkt profitieren die Bewirtschafter, die zwar ne gesetzliche Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege haben, aber dafür eben auch  Zuschüsse erhalten.

Ob die Zuschüsse daran gebunden sind, die geförderten Gewässer zu angemessenen Preisen der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Hab jedenjalls nichts in dieser Richtung gehört.

Aber hier geht es um NRW und SH, könnte aber  sein, dass es da ähnliche Probleme mit dem Bergriff "Allgemeinheit" gibt.

Und ene Verwendungs-/Erfolgskontrolle der Maßnahmen scheint es in SH ja gar nicht zu geben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo MarkusZ,
Hallo miteinander,

ich rege mich wegen der FA doch nicht auf, weil es evtl. in S-H oder NRW Probleme geben könnte. Was zu befürchten ist, dass bei entsprechendem Urteil eine Kettenreaktion über das ganze Bundesgebiet erfolgt. Und damit zerschießt es mir auch die  bayerische Regelung, die ich für ausgesprochen gut empfinde.

Für mich ist der entscheidende Punkt der, dass der LFV Bayern über den FA-Topf Angelpolitik (im weitesten Sinne gesprochen) betreiben kann. Und da kommt es nicht darauf an, dass jeder Euro unmittelbar bei den Anglern ankommt. Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt und so daraus letztlich ein Mehrwert generiert wird. Wichtig ist alleine, dass am Schluss aus dem Gesamtpaket FA ein Mehrwert für die Angler heraus kommt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ich rege mich wegen der FA doch nicht auf, weil es evtl. in S-H oder NRW Probleme geben könnte. Was zu befürchten ist, dass bei entsprechendem Urteil eine Kettenreaktion über das ganze Bundesgebiet erfolgt. Und damit zerschießt es mir auch die  bayerische Regelung, die ich für ausgesprochen gut empfinde.




Zumindest in SH gab es nie Probleme, es hat nur eine einzige Person von über 100.000 Anglern ein Problem, weil er für eine aus seiner Sicht wichtigen Studie kein Geld bekommen hat....

Das dieser eine Angler etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit der Angler will, glaube ich zumindest nicht, jeder Andere darf aber gerne auf den Zug aufspringen.

Was daraus wird und ob es für Die Allgemeinheit der Angler gut ist (und lediglich der Wegfall von 10,-€ FA ist für mich nichts tolles), wird sich ja irgendwann mal zeigen, wenn das Verfahren beginnt und entschieden wird.

Alles andere ist Glaskugelleserei, ich warte das mal entspannt ab, so lange es keine Entscheidung zu Gunsten der Klage gibt ist für mich alles rechtmäßig.

Sollte der Kläger Recht bekommen, bin ich extrem darauf gespannt, ob die Allgemeinheit der Angler wirklich einen Nutzen daraus erfahren wird, oder ob es ein Papiertiger wird und eventuell sogar Nachteile für die Allgemeinheit hat.

Ich lehne mich da entspannt zurück...


----------



## MarkusZ (12. November 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zumindest in SH gab es nie Probleme, es hat nur eine einzige Person von über 100.000 Anglern ein Problem, weil er für eine aus seiner Sicht wichtigen Studie kein Geld bekommen hat....



Kommt halt drauf an, was man als Problem empfindet.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So wurde damals schon bemängelt (Zitat) "Bei der Verwendung der Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe wurde in erheblichem Maße gegen haushalts- und vergaberechtliche Bestimmungen verstoßen.".





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> "_Eine Erfolgskontrolle fand bei den geförderten Maßnahmen i. d. R. nicht statt._"



usw. 

Wen das nicht juckt, der hat auch kein Problem damit.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Für mich ist der entscheidende Punkt der, dass der LFV Bayern über den FA-Topf Angelpolitik (im weitesten Sinne gesprochen) betreiben kann. Und da kommt es nicht darauf an, dass jeder Euro unmittelbar bei den Anglern ankommt. Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt



Wenigstens ne ehrliche Antwort.

Ist wahrscheinlich naiv zu glauben, dass bei der Verwaltung öffentlicher Gelder so antiquierte Grundsätze wie Neutralität und Objektivität ne Rolle spielen sollten.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Für mich ist der entscheidende Punkt der, dass der LFV Bayern über den FA-Topf Angelpolitik (im weitesten Sinne gesprochen) betreiben kann. Und da kommt es nicht darauf an, dass jeder Euro unmittelbar bei den Anglern ankommt. Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. *Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt*, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt und so daraus letztlich ein Mehrwert generiert wird. Wichtig ist alleine, dass am Schluss aus dem Gesamtpaket FA ein Mehrwert für die Angler heraus kommt.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Was du möchstest, ist aber einer Steuer damit definitiv näher als einer Abgabe.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

sollen jetzt die Angelverbände Lobbyarbeit betreiben oder nicht? Es kann doch nur eine Antwort geben und die lautet: ja!

Wenn das so ist, dann ist klar, dass in der Feingliederung diese Lobbyarbeit situationsangepasst sein muss.

Auf die FA bezogen: Der Vollzug der Fördervorschriften muss eingehalten werden. Wo sich legale Handlungsspielräume auftun müssen Anglerinteressen zum Tragen kommen. Es ist zu beachten, dass der Staat bewusst den Verbänden über die entsprechenden Fördervorschriften Einflussmöglichkeiten eingeräumt hat, weil er sich dadurch sachgerechtere Entscheidungen verspricht. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Denn ansonsten könnte der Staat das ausschließlich selbst abwickeln mit dem vorhersehbaren Ergebnis von weniger Sachnähe.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> sollen jetzt die Angelverbände Lobbyarbeit betreiben oder nicht?



Aus meiner Sicht ja.  Deshalb zahle ich auch Verbandsbeiträge und das sogar mehrfach.

Die Fischereiabgabe ist m.W. aber nicht zur Finanzierung von Lobbyarbeit konzipiert worden.

Wenn nur solche Förderanträge genehmigt werden sollen, die in die Handlungsstrategie des Verbandes passen, klingt das für mich nicht unbedingt objektiv und neutral.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt und so daraus letztlich ein Mehrwert generiert wird.



Die beiden Sätze sollte man sich als Zahler der Fischereiabgabe und nichtorganisierter Angler mal in Ruhe durchlesen! Ich denke dann wird deutlich, warum ich u.a. eine Klage eingereicht habe.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zumindest in SH gab es nie Probleme, es hat nur eine einzige Person von über 100.000 Anglern ein Problem, weil er für eine aus seiner Sicht wichtigen Studie kein Geld bekommen hat....


 Falsch, ein Angler hat sich mit diesem Sumpf beschäftigt- und dann eine Klage eingereicht. Ich nenne das bewusst Sumpf, denn ich denke es wird an diesen Sätzen deutlich:



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt und so daraus letztlich ein Mehrwert generiert wird.



und 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> weil er für eine aus seiner Sicht wichtigen Studie kein Geld bekommen hat....



Die beiden Zitate im Zusammenhang unterstreichen einfach meine Klage- wenn ein Förderantrag nicht in die Denkweise der Verbände passen und auch noch denen unter Umständen Gelder entziehen, gibt es ein Veto. Also hat ein nichtorganisierter Angler nur eine Möglichkeit Fördergelder zu erhalten, wenn der Verband dem Projekt positiv gegenüber eingestellt ist. Mal ehrlich, das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein, oder? Über 100.000 Angler schreibst Du? Genau, und mit Abzug der Doppelmitgliedschaften sind rund 30.000 Angler im LSFV SH organisiert. Das heißt 70% der FA in SH zahlen nichtorganisierte Angler, erhalten aber nur Geld wenn es denn dem Verband passt. Damit muss schnellstmöglich Schluss sein!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das dieser eine Angler etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit der Angler will, glaube ich zumindest nicht, jeder Andere darf aber gerne auf den Zug aufspringen.
> 
> Was daraus wird und ob es für Die Allgemeinheit der Angler gut ist (und lediglich der Wegfall von 10,-€ FA ist für mich nichts tolles), wird sich ja irgendwann mal zeigen, wenn das Verfahren beginnt und entschieden wird.


 Es kann für Angler nur besser werden, denn 70% der Angler haben aktuell (fast) nichts von der Fischereiabgabe! Die 10.- Euro sind mir persönlich egal, denn wie bereits jemand angemerkt hat, ist es für mich ein fettes Minusgeschäft. Neben den Gerichtskosten fallen auch noch Kosten für meinen Rechtsanwalt an. Würde es um die 10.- Euro gehen, wäre das wirtschaftlich echt schlecht gerechnet, denn ich denke nicht, dass ich 150 Jahre alt werde.

Der Entfall der 10.-Euro wäre übrigens für einen Großteil der Angeltouristen eine Ersparnis, denn für ein oder zwei Tage Angeln zusätzlich 10.- Euro bezahlen? Finden nicht wirklich viele Angler gut. Aber darum geht es mir nicht, sondern um Fairness und Gerechtigkeit.

Das Beispiel zeigt es deutlich, dass bei dem jetzigen System Fairness und Gerechtigkeit keine Chance hat.




Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Vielmehr ist wichtig, dass der LFV Bayern letztlich Kontrolle über die FA hat. Und wenn mal eine andere Organisation eine Zuwendung bekommt, dann ist das auch okay wenn es in die Handlungsstrategie des LFV Bayern passt und so daraus letztlich ein Mehrwert generiert wird.



Das trifft es auf den Punkt:


fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich naiv zu glauben, dass bei der Verwaltung öffentlicher Gelder so antiquierte Grundsätze wie Neutralität und Objektivität ne Rolle spielen sollten.







Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich da entspannt zurück...


 Das nehme ich Dir nicht ab- ansonsten hättest Du hier nicht geanwortet! Sind aber wohl einige in SH nicht mehr so entspannt, wie man gerade wieder aktuell in der letzten Woche in Kiel gehört hat...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Es sind Anglergelder und nicht öffentl. Steuermittel.
2. Warum soll ein Angelverband an so einem Verfahren mitwirken, wenn er nicht spezifische Angleraspekte einbringen kann? Das wäre ein völlig sinnloses Verfahren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die beiden Sätze sollte man sich als Zahler der Fischereiabgabe und nichtorganisierter Angler mal in Ruhe durchlesen! Ich denke dann wird deutlich, warum ich u.a. eine Klage eingereicht habe.
> 
> Falsch, ein Angler hat sich mit diesem Sumpf beschäftigt- und dann eine Klage eingereicht. Ich nenne das bewusst Sumpf, denn ich denke es wird an diesen Sätzen deutlich:
> 
> ...



Wie ich wiederholt geschrieben habe: Du willst Anglerverbände schwächen. Ich will sie noch stärker sehen. Das ist der Unterschied.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Du willst Anglerverbände schwächen.


 Ist immer noch nicht mein Ziel- ich will Fairness und Gerechtigkeit für alle Angler, nicht nur Gelder für Verbände...



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich will sie noch stärker sehen.


 Dafür ist Dir anscheinend sogar jedes Mittel recht, im Zweifel sogar Zuwendungen aus einer nicht rechtmäßigen Fischereiabgabe. Respekt!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,


ich hatte geschrieben:



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Auf die FA bezogen: Der Vollzug der Fördervorschriften muss eingehalten werden. Wo sich legale Handlungsspielräume auftun müssen Anglerinteressen zum Tragen kommen. Es ist zu beachten, dass der Staat bewusst den Verbänden über die entsprechenden Fördervorschriften Einflussmöglichkeiten eingeräumt hat, weil er sich dadurch sachgerechtere Entscheidungen verspricht. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Denn ansonsten könnte der Staat das ausschließlich selbst abwickeln mit dem vorhersehbaren Ergebnis von weniger Sachnähe.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Es geht um die Handlungsspielräume, die sich ergeben bei korrekter Rechtsanwendung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (20. Januar 2020)

Frage, gibt es schon was neues in der Sache in NRW?


----------

